# دورة على أجهزة فحص السيارات - جهاز Launch X431



## ابو ربحي (25 سبتمبر 2011)

أجهزة فحص السيارات​ 


جهاز LAUNCH X431​



بداية وقبل أن ابدا في شرحي ,اهدي هذا العمل المتواضع الى كل طالب علم وكل باحث وكل فني يريد ان يتعرف على هذا الجهاز واساليب التعامل معه وانواعه سائلاً المولى عز وجل ان ينفع به كل قارىء ولا ارجو منكم الا الدعاء لي بالتوفيق وان يزيدني من علمه في هذا المجال .

نبذة عن الجهاز ومقارنته بأجهزة أخرى​ 
مقدمة:
تعددت أجهزة الفحص في أيامنا الحالية بعد أن كانت حكراً على الشركات المصنعة للمركبات ووكلائها فقط في شتى أنحاء العالم وهذا التعدد كان له الأثر الأكبر في التنافس بين الشركات المصنعة لهذه الأجهزة فكل جهاز ينافس الأخر ليس بآلية الفحص فقط وإنما بسرعة انجازه للعمليات المطلوبة منه وأيضا بجودة البرنامج وقابليته للتحديث المستمر عبر الشركة المزودة والداعمة للجهاز وبقدر الإعدادات المزودة بهذا الجهاز من أجل التحكم والتعديل في أنظمة الوحدات الإلكترونية.
وتنقسم أجهزة الفحص إلى قسمين رئيسيين :
أجهزة عامة : وتستخدم لعدة أنواع من الشركات فيمكنك مثلا فحص مركبات شركة Volkswagen وBMW وغيرها من الشركات الموجودة في العالم..
وعلى سبيل المثال : LAUNCH,, ULTRA SCAN,, ACTIA Multi Diag,carman scan ,, elm 327
,, Auto BOSS V30 ,,g scan vehicle coverage

أجهزة خاصة: وتستخدم لشركة معينة ولا يمكن أن يستخدم لعدة شركات مثل برنامج VAG وهو لشركة Volkswagen فقط ولا يمكن الاستعانة به مثلا لفحص مركبات شركة BMW وبرنامج DAS وهو لشركة مرسيدس ويطلق عليه أيضا" star diagnosis"
ولعل أبرز ما دعاني إلى وضع دروس بخصوص جهاز لانش أنني لست فقط لم استخدم غيره فقد استخدمت اغلب الانواع المذكورة أعلاه "الأجهزة العامة " ولكن من اثبت جدارته بينهم هو هذا الجهاز العملاق لما له اثر بالغ الأهمية إلى جانب الفحص وتشخيص الأعطال ألا وهو قدرته أيضا على برمجة المفاتيح و الريموتات للمركبات .


يوجد 3 أنواع رئيسية لجهاز LAUNCH وكل له مزاياه وعيوبه وهي تتوزع كالتالي:

: Launch X431 Master -1 و هذا للتصدير و لابد من شرائه من الوكيل حتى تستفيد من خدمات الشركة بالتحديث أو الدعم الفني.

: Launch X431 GX3 -2 وهذا مخصص للسوق الصيني و إذا عرفت الشركة الصانعة بأن الجهاز غادر منطقة الصين تعتبره مخالف للقانون و تقوم بتعطيل التحديث لهذا الجهاز.

: Launch X431 GX3 Master -3 وهذا تقليد و يقبل التحديث فقط من خلال الايميل و يرسله لك الشخص أو الشركة التي قمت بشرائه منها، و هذا الجهاز سعره مغري جداً وقد يصل الى اقل من الف دولار.
صور لجهاز Launch X431 :

















الفحص باستخدام Launch 

جهاز لانش يأتي ومعه عدة توصيلات حيث أن كل مركبة تعمل بالنظام القديم المسمى "OBDi" (أو بي دي ون) لها فيشة تختلف عن الأخرى بين كل شركة وأخرى وأما النظام الحديث فيوجد له فيشة موحدة بين جميع الشركات المصنعة للسيارات وهي أيضا مرفقة مع الوصلات الأخرى لجهاز اللنش وتكون ذات 16 طرف وتسمى "OBDii" (أو بي دي تو) وهذا شكلها

"شكل المخطط للفيشة وتوزيع كل طرف"





"صورة من إحدى المركبات الحديثة المزودة بفيشة OBDii





صورة الوصلة الموجودة مع الجهاز وهي التي يتم تركيبها في المخرج الموجود في الصورة السابقة لبدء الفحص وتشخيص العطل:









"توزيع كل طرف في الفيشة"









الى هنا انتهى الجزء الأول من الدرس وسنكمل غدا ان شاءالله درسنا وسيكون عنوانه :
الية الدخول للجهاز واستخدام قوائمه.
اذا كان لديكم اي استفسار اخوتي الكرام فيما سبق ذكره فلا تترددوا في طرحه وسأرد على كل استفسار بإذنه تعالى الا الاستفسارات التي قد تكون في غير محلها مثلا السؤال عن كيفية التشخيص بالجهاز ونحن لم ندخل بعد الى كيفية استخدامه ,, وتذكروا قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم
" اثنان لا يتعلمان المستحي و المتكبر"​ 
في أمان الله​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (26 سبتمبر 2011)

ننوه الاعضاء الكرام الى انه سيتم فتح باب الاسئلة والتعليقات بعد انتهاء الدورة
وذلك حتى لا يتشتت الموضوع ،، واى مشاركة قبل ذلك سيتم حذفها

اخوكم طـه​


----------



## ابو ربحي (27 سبتمبر 2011)

الجزء الثاني :
الدخول للجهاز واستخدام قوائمه في تشخيص الأعطال.
***************************************************
وبعد أن علمنا أين يتم شبك فيشة الفحص يتم تشغيل الجهاز واختيار نوع المركبة 

اخترت من هنا شركة Volkswagen على سبيل المثال





في هذه الصورة يظهر إصدار برنامج الفحص لفولكس فاجن الموجودة داخل لانش وهو الإصدار 15.09 نختاره ثم نضغطOK









ننتظر إلى حين تحميل الداتا "البيانات والمعلومات" الموجودة في البرنامج وتظهر الشاشة الموضحة أمامنا وبعد الانتهاء منها نضغط ok







ألان دخلنا إلى ساحة الفحص والبرمجة وقراءة البيانات ,,من خلال القائمة أدناه توضح التالي:







1- الدخول إلى أجهزة ووحدات التحكم الإلكترونية لفحصها وتشخيص أعطالها مثل(المحرك,,ناقل الحركة ,,نظام منع إغلاق الفرامل ABS)

2- إطفاء لمبة الصيانة أو التحذير الذي يظهر عبر شاشة صغيرة في الطابلون انه يجب عليك صيانة المركبة وهذه يتم برمجتها انه بعد أن تسير المركبة عدة كيلو مترات أن تظهر لك تلك الشاشة لتذكيرك بموعد الصيانة وحتى بعد الصيانة لا يتم إطفائها إلا بواسطة الجهاز من خلال الخيار الثاني .

3- يظهر معلومات الجهاز ورقم السيريال وهذا يفيد في عمل تحديث للنسخة الموجودة لديك , واحيانا تكون مزودة ايضا بارقام "تستخدم لإعادة ضبط وحدة التحكم الالكترونية من خلال الدخول الى قائمة معينة وادخال تلك القيم او الارقام وهذه التفاصيل ستعرفونها في هذا الجزء"

4- يمكنك معرفة مكان الوصلة للسيارة المراد فحصها إذا لم تكن تعرف مكانها وحينها يكون جهاز اللانش موصل بتيار كهربائي خارجي وبعد معرفة مكان الوصلة تفصل التيار الخارجي وتشبك فيشة الفحص للمركبة المراد فحصها وتعيد خطوات الدخول إلى أن تصل إلى القائمة رقم 1 للدخول إلى وحدات التحكم الالكترونية وقراءة أعطالها والبيانات الحية منها"Live Data OR Stream Data" .

بعد اختيار الرقم 1 وهو Control Modules :

ستظهر لنا هذه الشاشة كما هو موضح في الصورة أدناه وهي الوحدات الإلكترونية الموجودة في المركبة والصورة المقابلة لها هي عند دخولك على احدى الوحدات الإلكترونية لقراءة او مسح الأعطال او اعادة ضبط قيم وحدة التحكم الالكترونية





1- معلومات عن وحدة التحكم الإلكترونية للنظام المراد فحصه ,,على سبيل المثال فقد اخترت الدخول لنظام Engine Electronic وبالتالي فان الخيار الأول بعد الدخول للنظام هو معلومات عن وحدة التحكم الالكترونية وتكون هذه المعلومات (رقم السيريال لوحدة التحكم ورقم نسخة البرنامج وأحيانا يوجد بها معلومات أيضا عن عدد اسطوانات المحرك وسعة المحرك)
2- قراءة الأعطال المخزنة في ذاكرة وحدة التحكم الإلكترونية فمن خلال هذا الخيار يمكنك معرفة الجزء المعطل والتالف أو لربما يكون غير معطل ولكن احد خطوط التغذية الموجبة أو السالبة أو خط الإشارة مقطوع أو مقاومة عالية للسلك الواصل بين ذلك الجزء ووحدة التحكم الإلكترونية.

3- قراءة البيانات الحية "أثناء دوران المحرك" يمكن قراءة قيم المجسات "الحساسات" Sensors والمفعلات Actuators أثناء عملها وعندها يمكنك مراقبة الإشارة لكل حساس ومقارنتها مع القيم الأصلية لكتالوج الصيانة وبالتالي يمكنك تحديد العطل بسهولة عند مقارنتك للقيم الفعلية "لحظة الفحص" مع القيم الاسمية "المسجلة في برنامج الصيانة أو كتالوج الصيانة للمركبة. 

4- عند اختيارك للبند الرابع يمكنك من خلاله مسح الأعطال المخزنة في ذاكرة الوحدة الإلكترونية وذلك حتى تطفئ لمبة "Check Engine " الموجودة في الطابلون لأنه وحتى إن تم إصلاح الخلل فستظل اللمبة مضيئة لان الوحدة الإلكترونية مخزن بها أن العطل ما زال موجود ولكن عند مسحك للعطل فإنه بالتالي يتم إطفاء اللمبة .
ملاحظة: عند وجود مشكلة بأحد المجسات مثلا وحاولت مسح الخطأ بهدف إطفاء اللمبة فإن اللمبة لن تنطفئ لان الخلل موجود ولم يتم إصلاحه ولذلك يتم استخدام هذا الخيار بعد إجراء عملية الصيانة المطلوبة.

5,6 – هذان الخياران الهدف مهم :إعادة برمجة القيم,أثناء الدخول واستخدام هذه الوظيفة يستطيع الفني تغيير القيم والإعدادات المخزنة في وحدة التحكم الإلكترونية لذلك يجب الحذر الشديد قبل تغيير القيم , وانصح قبل أن تقوم بالتغيير أن تسجل القيم الأصلية على ورقة خارجية قبل عمل أي تغيرات, فمن خلال هذان الخياران يستطيع الفني أن يقوم بإعادة برمجة وحدة التحكم الإلكترونية إلى القيم الأصلية التي تم إدخالها من الشركة المصنعة للمركبة وبمعنى أدق وأوضح انك بهذا الخيار تعمل على "إعادة ضبط المصنع" لوحدة التحكم الإلكترونية , وإعادة الضبط يلزم بشكل واسع في مركبات Volkswagen وخاصة إعادة ضبط قيم صمام الخنق "الثروتل"ـــ مجس TPS– عند استبداله وفي بعض الحالات عند فك فيشة المجس.

7- تشابه في عملها البند الثالث Live Data واستخدامك للبند الثالث يغنيك عنها .

8- هذه الوظيفة تسمح بتشغيل المفعلات Activation Actuators حيث تسمح لك هذه الوظيفة بتشغيل دائرة ما أو منفذ ما ,على سبيل المثال " تشغيل الحاقن , صمام EGR , صمام ISA , ريلي مضخة الوقود" 
بناء على طلب الفني وتحديد الخيار الذي يود تشغيله وهذه الوظيفة مهمة جدا حيث انك بذلك تستطيع التأكد من :
1- سلامة توصيل أسلاك المنفذات مع وحدة التحكم الإلكترونية .
2- سلامة عمل دائرة المنفذ داخل وحدة التحكم الإلكترونية .
3- سلامة المنفذ نفسه.
على سبيل المثال عند اختيارك تشغيل ريلي مضخة الوقود حينها عند سماع دوران المضخة نكون بذلك قد تأكدنا من سلامة توصيل الدائرة الكهربائية لمضخة الوقود مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار أن فحص المضخة وسماع صوتها لا يعني مطلقا أن ضغط الوقود جيد فربما تكون المضخة دائرتها تعمل بشكل جيد بدون أي مشاكل تذكر ولكن يوجد تسديد بها بسبب الأوساخ الموجودة في الوقود فيقل ضغط الوقود .

ملاحظات هامة جدا عند استخدام جهاز تشخيص الأعطال سواء لانش أو غيره من أجهزة التشخيص الأخرى:

1- يجب قراءة الأعطال ثم كتابتها وتسجيلها على ورقة خارجية.

2- عند وجود عطل في ذاكرة وحدة التحكم الإلكترونية يجب إجراء فحص بالنظر "فحص بصري" للنظام أو الجزء العطلان فهناك حالات على سبيل المثال تكون فيشة المجس مفكوكة أو قد يكون أحد الفنيين قد فك فيشة أحد المجسات أثناء عمل الصيانة للمركبة ونسي إرجاعها أو شبكها في مكانها وبالتالي فإنه تم تسجيل عطل في ذاكرة وحدة التحكم وفي هذه الحالة لا يعتبر هذا العطل حقيقي وللتأكد من ذلك يجب تسجيل الأعطال في ورقة خارجية ثم إجراء فح بصري ثم مسح الأعطال من الذاكرة وقيادة المركبة وإعادة فحصها مرة أخرى للتأكد من العطل موجود أو قد زال.

3- يجب استخدام قراءة البيانات الحية Live Data في حالة وجود عطل في النظام ولكن مع ذلك لا توجد أي أعطال مسجلة في ذاكرة وحدة التحكم الإلكترونية.

الى هنا انتهى الجزء الثاني 
انتظروني في الجزء الثالث وهو التشعب في موضوع Basic setting ,ِAdaptation وهي "إعادة برمجة القيم وكيفية استخدامها ؟ ومتى نستخدمها؟ " لانها هي من بحاجة الى توضيح وتفصيل أكثر واما عن باقي البنود فهي لا تتعدى اكثر من السطور التي تم شرحها مسبقا.​​


----------



## ابو ربحي (27 سبتمبر 2011)

اخوتي الاعزاء ارجو منكم ابلاغي في حال عدم ظهور صور الشرح مع اي شخص منكم.


----------



## ابو ربحي (29 سبتمبر 2011)

الجزء الثالث​ 
Adaptation / Basic Settings​ 

إعادة برمجة القيم​ 

الآن نحن متفقون على أن استخدام هذه الوظيفة هي لتغيير القيم والإعدادات المخزنة في وحدة التحكم الإلكترونية ولكن كيف؟؟ ومتى استخدمها؟
نفرض أن هناك سيارة من نوع فولكس فاجن مشكلتها تكمن بأنه ليس هناك استجابة لدعسة البنزين "بدال البنزين" وانه مهما ضغطت عليه فإنه لا يستجيب ,,إذن مباشرة نقوم بإعادة برمجة القيمة ل مجس TPS وهو المرتبط مع الدعسة وفقدان إشارته يعني أن وحدة التحكم الالكترونية للمحرك لم تستقبل إشارة من هذا المجس وبالتالي مهما ضغطت ومهما حاولت فلن تفلح محاولاتك إلا بتعريف هذا المجس وخطواته هي كالتالي:





الدخول لوحدة التحكم الإلكترونية للمحرك ومن ثم اختيار "Adaptation"





نضع القيمة "00" ثم نضغط OK وحينها ستظهر الصورة المقابلة 
"Cleared Learning code" ثم بعدها مباشرة نطفئ السويتش لمدة 20 ثانية ..تذكروا 20 ثانية مو اقل من هيك.

ثم نفتح سويتش ونعاود الدخول لوحدة التحكم الإلكترونية للمحرك ولكن هذه المرة ندخل على Basic Settings ,, هنا ندخل الرقم "060" أو "098"أنت جرب ادخل أول 060 وإذا ما نفعت ادخل 098 لأنه في النهاية عند إدخالك للرقم سوف تظهر الشاشة التالية:










إذا أدخلت 060 ولم تظهر الشاشة السابقة معنى الكلام انه يجب عليك إدخال 098 في النهاية يجب الوصول إلى الشاشة السابقة لإتمام عملية البرمجة وظهور تلك الجملة "ADP.OK".


إعادة برمجة وضبط " مستوى عداد البنزين"
قد يكون هناك مشكلة في عداد البنزين حيث عند فحصك لعوام البنزين تجده سليماً وتوصيله سليم إذن حل المشكلة هنا في إعادة برمجته ليعمل من جديد والخطوات كالتالي: 





الدخول إلى "Instrument Cluster" ثم "Adaptation" 





وإدخال القيمة "030" والضغط على OK وبالتالي يتم إعادة برمجة عداد مستوى البنزين.


تغيير اللغة في طابلون المركبة:





الدخول إلى "Instrument Cluster" ثم "Adaptation" 





وإدخال الرقم الذي يدل على اللغة التي تريدها فعند إدخالك:

01: German​ 

02: English​ 

03: French​ 

04: Italian​ 

05: Spanish​ 

06: Portuguese​ 
احتفظ بهذه الأرقام وأحفظها جيدا سوف تحتاجها في وقت ما ,,بعد إدخالك للرقم المطلوب والذي يدل على اللغة التي تريدها نضغط OK لحفظ القيمة وانتهى.

بذلك أكون قد اكملت لكم شرح جهاز Launch وبذلك فإن متبع هذه الخطوات وهو مبتدىء فإنني لا اسميه مبتدىء ابدا بل "مستوى متوسط" والإحتراف يأتي مع كثرة التعامل مع الجهاز ,لقد اخذنا امثلة على كافة العمليات وقد وضحت بعدة أمثلة حقيقية لاعادة ضبط القيم ,, الى هنا استطيع ان اقول انني قد انتهيت من الشرح وبقي فقط ملفات الفيديو
 " 4 ملفات " حيث انني اقوم بتحميلها على احد مواقع تحميل الملفات وخلال ساعات ستكون بين ايديكم وهي تلخص ايضا ما تم دراسته في الجزء الاول والثاني والثالث وذلك حتى يتم تمكين المعلومة ونضمن اننا قد أدينا الامانة على اكمل وجه.
فإن أصبت فمن الله جلا علاه وإن أخطأت فمن نفسي والشيطان​ 
ما رأيك أخي العقاب هل نفتح باب المناقشة الان؟؟ ام بعد وضع ملفات الفيديو؟؟
:34:​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## ابو ربحي (30 سبتمبر 2011)

أسف لتأخري في وضع ملفات الفيديو ولكن بطىء سرعة الإنترنت كان احد أهم الاسباب

الملف الأول :
هنا يشرح لك عن جهاز اللانش وكيفية توصيله مع السيارة والدخول لوحدات التحكم الإلكترونية.
http://www.4shared.com/video/ztuSNXZn/Launch_x431_Master.html

الملف الثاني :
شبيه بالملف السابق ولكنه هنا يوضح الدخول لوحدات التحكم بشكل ادق يعني الاول ينفع انك تحمله لرؤية جهاز للانش ومواصفاته وكيفية توصيله مع المركبة والثاني الية الدخول الى وحدات التحكم الالكترونية
http://www.4shared.com/video/xsxtxI9z/LAUNCH_X431_P1.html

الملف الثالث:
يقدم لك في بدايته الانواع الثلاثة لاجهزة اللانش ومن ثم تطبيق على موضوع اعادة برمجة القيم
Adaptation and Basic Settings
http://www.4shared.com/video/zlKULvun/Launch_Demo_Video.html

الملف الرابع :
تطبيق على اعادة برمجة القيم ايضا وهنا مثال عملي على سيارة من نوع نيسان ليس هناك استجابة من دعسة البنزين ويوضح الية اعادة برمجتها وكيف ستصبح بعدها الاستجابة لدعسة البنزين.
http://www.4shared.com/video/J2SKW3bW/Configuracion_Pedal_Electronic.html

والان اخوتي الكرام نفتح المجال اماكم للرد والإستفسار عن اي نقطة لم تكن واضحة او اي استفسار بخصوص جهاز اللانش والية العمل به.
في رعاية الله​


----------



## ابو ربحي (30 سبتمبر 2011)

في المرفقات ملف pdf جمعت فيه الاجزاء الثلاثة ,, لمن اراد تحميله والإحتفاظ به.​


----------



## ابن عبداللاه (30 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الدورة الرائعة، وفي الحقيقة ودي أشتري هالجهاز على الأقل لي ولأصحابي وأترك البهذلة والاهانة وقلة الخبرة اللي نعانيها من بعض المهندسين ، وأكيد هو غالي بس مجرد حلم وفكرة لا أستبعد أنها تجد طريقة إلى الواقع، خصوصا أنني أهوى الهندسة والقربعة والالكترونيات، مع أنني محامي.. أشكرك
بس ودي أسأل عدة أسئلة:
1- هل يظهر الجهاز مشاكل الضعف في الحساسات أو غيرها، أو أنه لا يظهر لك إلا شغال أو غير شغال، مثلا الكويل لو أردت فحصه هل يظهر لك مدى قوته وضعفه؟
2- اعتقد أن هناك أكواد أو رموز معينة تعرف من خلالها المشكلة اللي في السيارة، هلا عرفتنا ؟


----------



## ابو ربحي (1 أكتوبر 2011)

ابن عبداللاه قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على هذه الدورة الرائعة، وفي الحقيقة ودي أشتري هالجهاز على الأقل لي ولأصحابي وأترك البهذلة والاهانة وقلة الخبرة اللي نعانيها من بعض المهندسين ، وأكيد هو غالي بس مجرد حلم وفكرة لا أستبعد أنها تجد طريقة إلى الواقع، خصوصا أنني أهوى الهندسة والقربعة والالكترونيات، مع أنني محامي.. أشكرك
> بس ودي أسأل عدة أسئلة:
> 1- هل يظهر الجهاز مشاكل الضعف في الحساسات أو غيرها، أو أنه لا يظهر لك إلا شغال أو غير شغال، مثلا الكويل لو أردت فحصه هل يظهر لك مدى قوته وضعفه؟
> 2- اعتقد أن هناك أكواد أو رموز معينة تعرف من خلالها المشكلة اللي في السيارة، هلا عرفتنا ؟


 
اخي العزيز طبعا بإمكانك ان تقتني جهاز اللانش ولكن ينقصك اول دورة تدريبية في فنيات السيارات ,,وذلك حتى عندما تفحص المركبة بواسطة الجهاز ويظهر لك العطل كي تعرف اين ذلك العطل وكيفية التأكد من عطله او لربما سلك مقاومته عالية او مقطوع ويظهر لك الجهاز بأن المجس الفلاني او الصمام الفلاني لا يعمل !!
1- بالنسبة لسؤالك اخي الكريم فإن جهاز الفحص يظهر لك الجزء المعطل فقط واما ضعف العمل لا يظهره لانه كمبيوتر المحرك يستلم اشارة فقط بانه شغال ,,طبعا الجهاز لوحده لا يكفي لتشخيص العطل يعني حضرتك ذكرت الكويل كمثال لربما هو ضعيف لكنه يعمل وبالتالي فان جهاز الفحص لن يظهر اذا كان هناك ضعف به وفي الحالة هذه يلزم فحص مقاومة ملفاته باسطة ساعة الفحص الملتيميتر ومقارنتها مع القيم الاسمية لبرنامج الصيانة "يجب ان يكون عند كل فني برنامج او كتالوجات الصيانة" من خلال فحص ملفاته بواسطة ساعة الفحص الملتيميتر يمكن ان نعرف العطل من خلال ارتفاع مقاومة ملفاته وبالتالي ضعف الشرارة وبالتالي قلة كفاءة المحرك.

2- الأكواد التي تظهر اخي الكريم هو كود العطل للمشكلة ويكون مكتوب بجانبه اسم الجزء المعطل وهناك اجهزة فحص لا تظهر اسم الجزء المعطل بل تكتفي بإظهار كود العطل فقط وعندها يجب ان يكون لديك كتالوج الصيانة او برنامج الصيانة لكي تكتب الكود بداخله ويظهر لك اسم الجزء المعطل ,, بالنسبة لجهاز اللانش فهو يظهر لك كود العطل وبجانبه تعريف بالجزء المعطل .

كل ود واحترام اخي ابن عبداللاه


----------



## ابن عبداللاه (1 أكتوبر 2011)

أخي الحبيبب ابو ربحي..
شكرا جزيلا على نصائحك وعلى المعلومات القيمة التي أفدتني بها.. وضربت لك مثال الكويل لأنني أعاني من تفتة في سيارتي الكيا سبورتاج 2003 ، وقيل لي إن الكويل ربما يكون خلف هذه المشكلة وذهبت إلى عند مهندس كهرباء لكنه لم يفدني بشيء وأحسست أنه لا يعرف كيف يتعامل مع مشكلة الضعف هذه، غير أنه اقترح أن أفحص نظام الصمامات..
لكن فكرتك أحس انها أحسن، وهي أن أفحص مقاومة الملفات.. وعلى كل حال فقط أطلب منك أن تدلني على موضوع كتبته أنت أو أحد الزملاء أن تفرد مستقبلا إن شاء الله موضوعا عن هذا.. خالص ودي واحترامي لك سيدي..


----------



## ابو ربحي (1 أكتوبر 2011)

ابن عبداللاه قال:


> أخي الحبيبب ابو ربحي..
> شكرا جزيلا على نصائحك وعلى المعلومات القيمة التي أفدتني بها.. وضربت لك مثال الكويل لأنني أعاني من تفتة في سيارتي الكيا سبورتاج 2003 ، وقيل لي إن الكويل ربما يكون خلف هذه المشكلة وذهبت إلى عند مهندس كهرباء لكنه لم يفدني بشيء وأحسست أنه لا يعرف كيف يتعامل مع مشكلة الضعف هذه، غير أنه اقترح أن أفحص نظام الصمامات..
> لكن فكرتك أحس انها أحسن، وهي أن أفحص مقاومة الملفات.. وعلى كل حال فقط أطلب منك أن تدلني على موضوع كتبته أنت أو أحد الزملاء أن تفرد مستقبلا إن شاء الله موضوعا عن هذا.. خالص ودي واحترامي لك سيدي..


 
هذا اقل واجب اتجاه اخواننا هنا  وايضا لا ارضى الا وان تحل مشكلتك بنفسك ما رأيك؟؟ لنجرب سوياً

الصورة في المرفقات توضح جدول به ثلاثة أعمدة:
العمود الأول مكتوب به : a,Earth : يعني فحص الفولتية بين اطراف فيشة الكويل بين طرف a والارضي ومكتوب النتيجة في الجدول .

العمود الثاني مكتوب به : a,b : يعني فحص الملف الإبتدائي للكويل من خلال الفيشة المتصلة من ناحية الكويل لكي نفحص ملفات الكويل يعني نفصل الكهرباء عن الكويل ومن خلال فيشة الكويل نحدد الطرفين a,b للكويل الاول ونقيس مقاومته وa,b للكويل الثاني ونقيس مقاومته وطبعا كل كويل له فيشة وهذه القيم تخص الكيا السوبرتاج 2003 الموجودة لديك ولا تنفع تشتغل بها على سيارة اخرى لانها تختلف هذه القيم من سيارة لاخرى


العمود الثالث: مكتوب فيه HT,HT : يعني اطراف الملف الثانوي للكويل الاول المتصلة مع البوجيات افصل اسلاك البوجيات وضع الاوم ميتر بين الطرفين وقيس المقاومة وقارنها بالمقاومة الاسمية التي وضعتها لك ضمن الصورة المرفق وكذلك الكويل الثاني .
ووضحت لك في نفس الصورة اين يتم وضع الاوم ميتر لقياس مقاومة الملفات الثانوية للكويل .
واي صعوبة تجدها ابلغني بها اخي ,وشىء فشىء ستصبح كبير المهندسين


----------



## hamdyali (2 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخ الكريم ابو ربحى شكرا موضوعك قيم جدا
لى سؤال فى اعادة البرمجه هل الكود الدى استخدمته لبرمجه TPS موحد فى السيارات ام هناك اكواد للموديلات الاخرى وفى حاله ان كان هناك اكواد مختلفة حسب موديل السياره كيف اعرفها مثال سياره نوبيرا
للعلم اخى الكريم انا اعمل فى صيانة السيارات الحديثة وعندى جهاز LAUNCH Diagun


----------



## ابو ربحي (2 أكتوبر 2011)

hamdyali قال:


> الاخ الكريم ابو ربحى شكرا موضوعك قيم جدا
> لى سؤال فى اعادة البرمجه هل الكود الدى استخدمته لبرمجه TPS موحد فى السيارات ام هناك اكواد للموديلات الاخرى وفى حاله ان كان هناك اكواد مختلفة حسب موديل السياره كيف اعرفها مثال سياره نوبيرا
> للعلم اخى الكريم انا اعمل فى صيانة السيارات الحديثة وعندى جهاز LAUNCH Diagun


 

السلام عليكم
الاخ حمدي ان الكود المستخدم هو فقط لمركبات Volkswagen,Audi,Skoda,Seat بكافة انواعهم وموديلاتهم اما بالنسبة للمركبات الاخرى فلا تستخدم كود عند تغيير TPS  فقط هذه الميزة موجودة لدى الشركات الاربعة هذه التي هي اصبحت الان مدمجة في شركة واحد وهي فولكس فاجن (تضم باقي الشركات الثلاثة) وهناك اكواد اخرى لوظائف اخرى ىمثلا عند تغيير رشاشات لسيارة فولكس /جولف/ديزل ..فإنك تغيرهم بشكل طبيعي ,,اما عند تغييرهم بسيارة من نوع تويوتا 2009 "اي موديل" يجب عليك برمجة كل رشاش على حدا بإدخال رقم الاول ومن ثم الثاني ومن ثم الثالث والرابع وذلك من أجل ضبط توقيت الحقن وحتى يستقر المحرك .

واذا عندك معلومات عن انواع اخرى من السيارات تحتاج كتابة أكواد للبرمجة "اي نوع مو نوع محدد من السيارات" اكتبها هنا لكي نستفيد ايضاً 

احترامي وودي اخي العزيز


----------



## طارق صوص (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*جهد طيب تشكر عليه*

السلام عليكم... اعجبني محتوى هذه الدورة واشكرك للفائدة
هل تعلم ان هذه الصفحة من اوائل النتائج التي تظهر على الغوغل عند البحث عن (انظمة فحص المحركات او السيارات)... الى الامام

:75:


----------



## العقاب الهرم (3 أكتوبر 2011)

hamdyali قال:


> الاخ الكريم ابو ربحى شكرا موضوعك قيم جدا
> لى سؤال فى اعادة البرمجه هل الكود الدى استخدمته لبرمجه TPS موحد فى السيارات ام هناك اكواد للموديلات الاخرى وفى حاله ان كان هناك اكواد مختلفة حسب موديل السياره كيف اعرفها مثال سياره نوبيرا
> للعلم اخى الكريم انا اعمل فى صيانة السيارات الحديثة وعندى جهاز LAUNCH Diagun



وعليكم السلام اخى
حسب تجربتى فالبرمجة تختلف من جهاز لاخر ،، فمثلا النوبيرا جربت برمجة الثروتل الخاص بها بجهاز كارمان سكان لايت وتتم بالدخول الى قائمة Actuation Test ثم تقوم بالاختبار من 3 مراحل تقريبا واسمه MITA تقريبا

ايضا جربت برمجة ثروتل سيارات النيسان بواسطة جهاز CONSULT II وهو متخصص بالنيسان فقط و يستخدمونه بالتوكيل ،، وعند الدخول الى قائمة الجهاز تجد POWER BALANCE يتم من خلالها البرمجة وتجد ال rpm بعد البرمجة عاد الى وضعه الطبيعى.

واخبرنى صديق لى بان بعض سيارات نيسان الجديدة تاخد البرمجة اكثر من ساعة :10:


----------



## ابو ربحي (4 أكتوبر 2011)

طارق صوص قال:


> السلام عليكم... اعجبني محتوى هذه الدورة واشكرك للفائدة
> هل تعلم ان هذه الصفحة من اوائل النتائج التي تظهر على الغوغل عند البحث عن (انظمة فحص المحركات او السيارات)... الى الامام
> 
> :75:


 
بوركت اخي طارق وبارك الله فيك على البشارة الطيبة وهذا يسعدني لاني بذلك اطرح الموضوع امام اكبر شريحة من طالبي التعلم على جهاز الفحص وايضا ذلك يزيد من رصيد الدعاء لي ​


----------



## ابو ربحي (4 أكتوبر 2011)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> وعليكم السلام اخى
> حسب تجربتى فالبرمجة تختلف من جهاز لاخر ،، فمثلا النوبيرا جربت برمجة الثروتل الخاص بها بجهاز كارمان سكان لايت وتتم بالدخول الى قائمة actuation test ثم تقوم بالاختبار من 3 مراحل تقريبا واسمه mita تقريبا
> 
> ايضا جربت برمجة ثروتل سيارات النيسان بواسطة جهاز consult ii وهو متخصص بالنيسان فقط و يستخدمونه بالتوكيل ،، وعند الدخول الى قائمة الجهاز تجد power balance يتم من خلالها البرمجة وتجد ال rpm بعد البرمجة عاد الى وضعه الطبيعى.
> ...


 
لا يا راجل؟؟؟؟ وجاي كمان تحكي كلامك هادا وتختصره كله بكلمتين؟؟؟؟هههه
اشرح يا حبيبي ,,النقطة هادي بالذات بدور عليها وما عرفت ارد على الاخ السابق بالتفاصيل وهي في النهاية موجودة لديك 
يلا اشرح
ربنا يسعدك اخي طه
:15:​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (4 أكتوبر 2011)

ابو ربحي قال:


> لا يا راجل؟؟؟؟ وجاي كمان تحكي كلامك هادا وتختصره كله بكلمتين؟؟؟؟هههه
> اشرح يا حبيبي ,,النقطة هادي بالذات بدور عليها وما عرفت ارد على الاخ السابق بالتفاصيل وهي في النهاية موجودة لديك
> يلا اشرح
> ربنا يسعدك اخي طه
> :15:​



اللهم امين جمعا
اشرح ايه لو كنت عارف اكتر من كده كنت قلت  ،، انا ما اتعاملتش مع الكارمان كتير بس عندى واحد معرفة عندو الجهاز ولما اروحله باخد الجهاز واجرب فيه
والخلانى افتكر حكاية البرمجة دى ان مره رحتله بنوبيرا محتاجة برمجة ثروتل وزى ما قلت تخش ع actuation test وهتلاقى mita بعد ما تضغط اختبار حتلاقى الثروتل بيتحرك لوحده وبعد الاختبار ما ينتهى تنزل بالسهم لتحت هتلاقى اسم غير الاول برضو تضغط اختبار والثروتل حيتحرك وتعيد نفس الخطوة مرة كمان وبكده يكون اتبرمج .
لو الثروتل ما اتحركش يبقى فى مشكلة اما فى الثروتل نفسه او الكمبيوتر


----------



## ابو ربحي (5 أكتوبر 2011)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> اللهم امين جمعا
> اشرح ايه لو كنت عارف اكتر من كده كنت قلت  ،، انا ما اتعاملتش مع الكارمان كتير بس عندى واحد معرفة عندو الجهاز ولما اروحله باخد الجهاز واجرب فيه
> والخلانى افتكر حكاية البرمجة دى ان مره رحتله بنوبيرا محتاجة برمجة ثروتل وزى ما قلت تخش ع actuation test وهتلاقى mita بعد ما تضغط اختبار حتلاقى الثروتل بيتحرك لوحده وبعد الاختبار ما ينتهى تنزل بالسهم لتحت هتلاقى اسم غير الاول برضو تضغط اختبار والثروتل حيتحرك وتعيد نفس الخطوة مرة كمان وبكده يكون اتبرمج .
> لو الثروتل ما اتحركش يبقى فى مشكلة اما فى الثروتل نفسه او الكمبيوتر


 
يسعدك اخي العقاب عارفك والله ما بتقصر  طيب الان ذكرت اخي الحبي بأنه يتم تفعيل الثروتل 3 مرات, منهم الاولى وهي mita والثانية ما هي اسمها؟؟ كيف ساعرفها انها للثروتل كي اضغط عليها؟؟ والثالثة نرجع للاولى ولا ايضا خيار ثالث ضمن خيارات التفعيل ويتم تحريك الثروتل؟؟
:16:


----------



## العقاب الهرم (5 أكتوبر 2011)

ابو ربحي قال:


> يسعدك اخي العقاب عارفك والله ما بتقصر  طيب الان ذكرت اخي الحبي بأنه يتم تفعيل الثروتل 3 مرات, منهم الاولى وهي mita والثانية ما هي اسمها؟؟ كيف ساعرفها انها للثروتل كي اضغط عليها؟؟ والثالثة نرجع للاولى ولا ايضا خيار ثالث ضمن خيارات التفعيل ويتم تحريك الثروتل؟؟
> :16:



اعنى بالثالثة خيار ثالث ضمن خيارات التفعيل ويتم تحريك الثروتل ،،
اى انك ستختبر الثروتل 3 مرات من 3 خيارات مختلفة بالقائمة وسيتحرك معك فى كل مرة تختبره
بالنسبة لاسماء الثانية والثالثة لا اذكرهم لكنهم الثلاثة موجودين بالترتيب بالقائمة (واحدة تلو الاخرى) وباذن الله ساساله واخبرك


----------



## hamdyali (5 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اخوتى الاعزاء اولا اشكر كم على هدا المنتدى الثرى جدا فى مجال السيارات الحديثه وارجو ان نستمر لتعم الفائده
ثانيا اشكر الاخ ابو ربحى على مجهودة الكبير 
والان لدى معلومه هامه لسياره لانوس التى تعمل بنزين وغاز طبيعى عند الكشف على السياره اخرج الجهاز 
عطل فى حساس الكرنك وكان المحرك يعمل ولكن بدون انتظام (تقطيع) وحسب علمى ان حساس الكرنك ادا تعطل لا يدور الحرك لانه يعطى اشارة توقيت الشراره للبوجهات .
بعد الكشف وجدت ان شركه الغاز الطبيعى تقوم بوضع فيشه لاخد اشاره من الحساس الى دفيره الغاز 
قمت باعاده الوضع الاصلى فدال العيب


----------



## ابو ربحي (6 أكتوبر 2011)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> اعنى بالثالثة خيار ثالث ضمن خيارات التفعيل ويتم تحريك الثروتل ،،
> اى انك ستختبر الثروتل 3 مرات من 3 خيارات مختلفة بالقائمة وسيتحرك معك فى كل مرة تختبره
> بالنسبة لاسماء الثانية والثالثة لا اذكرهم لكنهم الثلاثة موجودين بالترتيب بالقائمة (واحدة تلو الاخرى) وباذن الله ساساله واخبرك


 
تسلم اخي الحبيب طه  اتمنى ذلك ,,وارجو اخي ان تسأله هل يوجد لديه "دليل استخدام" بالنسبة لهذه المواضيع التي تحتاج الى تفعيل من عدة خيارات او حتى من خيار واحد .
دمت في رعاية الله اخي طه


----------



## ابو ربحي (6 أكتوبر 2011)

hamdyali قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخوتى الاعزاء اولا اشكر كم على هدا المنتدى الثرى جدا فى مجال السيارات الحديثه وارجو ان نستمر لتعم الفائده
> ثانيا اشكر الاخ ابو ربحى على مجهودة الكبير
> والان لدى معلومه هامه لسياره لانوس التى تعمل بنزين وغاز طبيعى عند الكشف على السياره اخرج الجهاز
> ...


 
حياك الله اخي حمدي على مشاركتك المتميزة وقد نبهتنا الى شىء مهم قد تحدث مع اي شخص منا اثناء التشخيص والفحص وقد يستبدل مجس الكرنك "سعره غالي مو رخيص كما تعرف" ويعيد الفحص والنتيجة ان المشكلة ما زالت قائمة .
لدي سؤال اخي وهو ما هو هدف الشركة من اخذ اشارة من مجس الكرنك الى ضفيرة الغاز؟؟ وكيف يتم توصبلها ان امكن شرح ذلك ولو بشكل مختصر 
توجد لدي اجابة ولكنها ليست كاملة وايضا حيث اريد ان اوثق الاجابة هنا كي تظل محفوظة ان شاءالله لمن يقرأ الموضوع
بارك الله فيك اخي حمدي ويد بيد نبني ونعمر أمتنا.


----------



## ابن عبداللاه (6 أكتوبر 2011)

أخي الحبيب أبو ربحي..
أشكرك على تفاعلك، واعذرني على تأخر ردي، عندي بعض الاستفسارات على الصورة اللي فيها القيم الاسمية، وهي:
1- ماذا تعني الرموز (ws/rt & earth)، (ws/rt & ge/bl).
2- في الخانة (condition) ماذا يعني الشرط (lgnition).
3- في خانة الملاحظات.. ماذا تعني تلك الأرقام.
4- في جهاز الفحص الأوميتر هل كل الأجهزة أستطيع أن أستخدمها؟ وما رأيك في هذا الجهاز الموجود في الصورة هل يصلح أن أقيس به؟
أرجو أن تتحملني لأني أحببت بالفعل أن أفحص سيارتي بنفسي معتمدا بعد الله عليكم يا أهل الخبرة.. وأعرف أنكم لن تبخلوا علينا.. أشكرك


----------



## ابو ربحي (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ابن عبداللاه قال:


> أخي الحبيب أبو ربحي..
> أشكرك على تفاعلك، واعذرني على تأخر ردي، عندي بعض الاستفسارات على الصورة اللي فيها القيم الاسمية، وهي:
> 1- ماذا تعني الرموز (ws/rt & earth)، (ws/rt & ge/bl).
> 2- في الخانة (condition) ماذا يعني الشرط (lgnition).
> ...


 
اخي الحبيب اطلب وبدون خجل وستجدنا عند حسن ظنك ان شاءالله 
سؤالك الاول 
توضيح الرموز:
ws/rt :لون السلك تعني أبيض وrt تعني انه السلك الابيض هو نفسه مخطط باللون الاحمر يعني ابيض مخطط بأحمر.

ge/bl:سلك اصفر مخطط بالازرق

سؤالك الثاني:
بالنسبة لخانة الملاحظات اتركك منها اعتبرها مو موجودة  لو كان بها شىء ينفع في المرحلة هذه كان اخبرتك بها ولكن لا تلزم حاليا .

سؤالك الثالث:
بالنسبة لجهاز الملتيميتر طبعا يصلح وعند قياس الفولت حدد الفولت المطلوب قياسه في الساعه وعند قياس المقاومة حدد قيمة المقاومة التي تريد قياسها وطبعا اخي القيم موجودة امامك في الجدول 
واذا لم تستوعب اخي هذه النقطة بالنسبة للقياس اخبرني حتى اوضحها بتفصيل أكثر.

ودي واحترامي اخي العزيز ابن عبداللاه


----------



## hamdyali (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم الاخوه اعضاء المنتدى
الاخ ابو ربح تقو شركه العاز باخد اشاره من حساس الكرنك الى الوحده التى يتم تركيبها للغاز لتنظيم الاحترق مع الغاز ومن هنا نعلم ان المشترك المركب على حساس الكرنك يعطى اشارة الى كنترول الغاز فى حالة التشغيل على الغاز وايدن الى كنترول السيارة الاصلى حالة التشغيل على البنزين ولك كل الاحترام 
حمدى على


----------



## hamdyali (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
معلومة هامة فى حساس الطرق knock sensor
عند الكشف بالجهاز اخرج كود هدا الحساس وبعد الكشف اليدوى على الاسلاك والتنظيف الشكل العام للحساس جيد وللعلم هدا الحساس قليل الاعطال ووظيفتة كشف انتظام الاحترق ومن هنا عرفت ان هناك مشكلة غير الحساس قمت بتغير شمعات الاشتعال(بوجيهات) وتم حل العطل 
حمدى على


----------



## hamdyali (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
نصيحة اقولها للاخوة العاملين فى مجال الفحص وصيانة السيارات الحديثة وهى ان لايعتمد على الجهاز وفقط فى تحديد العطل ويقوم بتغير الحساسات مباشر بعد الفحص فلابد لكى تكون مميز فى عملك ابحث جيدا وحاول ان يكون لديك بعد الحساسات الخاصة بك لتجرب قبل التغير وهدا لان الجهاز فى حالات كثيرة يقرب الى العطل وعليك انت الباقى فى التشخيص
وهدا لان تكلفة تغير قطع الغيار مكلف وقد تقع فى حرج مع العميل 
مع خالص تقديرى حمدى على


----------



## الربيب (7 أكتوبر 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t286777.html#ixzz1a1kpq7b3

*​*ضع القيمة "00" ثم نضغط OK وحينها ستظهر الصورة المقابلة 
"Cleared Learning code" ثم بعدها مباشرة نطفئ السويتش لمدة 20 ثانية ..تذكروا 20 ثانية مو اقل من هيك.

ثم نفتح سويتش ونعاود الدخول لوحدة التحكم الإلكترونية للمحرك ولكن هذه المرة ندخل على Basic Settings ,, هنا ندخل الرقم "060" أو "098"أنت جرب ادخل أول 060 وإذا ما نفعت ادخل 098 لأنه في النهاية عند إدخالك للرقم

**هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t286777.html#ixzz1a1l36WY2

*​*
إذا أدخلت 060 ولم تظهر الشاشة السابقة معنى الكلام انه يجب عليك إدخال 098 في النهاية يجب الوصول إلى الشاشة السابقة لإتمام عملية البرمجة وظهور تلك الجملة "ADP.OK".*

*هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t286777.html#ixzz1a1lCQiqb

*​*وإدخال القيمة "030" والضغط على OK وبالتالي يتم إعادة برمجة عداد مستوى البنزين.


معذره علي الاطاله بس ممكن لوسمحت اعرف هل هذه الاارقام والقيم ثابته لكل السارات ام مختصره علي الفولكس فقط 
والله يعطيك العافيه علي ما قدمته لنا ولك مني كل الشكر والاحترام
*
*
*


----------



## loveeee83 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ياعزيزي كيف ممكن احصل علي هدا الجهاز من دولة الامارات العربية وهل هدا الجهاز يقوم بتعريف مفاتيح السيارات


----------



## loveeee83 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكرو اخي كيف ممكن احصل علي هدا الجهاز من دوله الامارات او مصر وكم سعره تقريبا وهل الجهاز يقوم ببرمجه مفاتيح السيارات


----------



## ابو ربحي (7 أكتوبر 2011)

احمد صلاح حجازي قال:


> *هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t286777.html#ixzz1a1kpq7b3*​
> 
> 
> *ضع القيمة "00" ثم نضغط ok وحينها ستظهر الصورة المقابلة
> ...


 

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز هذه القيم للشركات الاربعة :فولكس,أودي,سكودا,سيات
واذا تريد كود شركة اخرى وسيارة اخرى ابلغني لعلي استطيع ان احضره لك ان امكن ذلك ان شاءالله.
في امان الله


----------



## ابو ربحي (7 أكتوبر 2011)

loveeee83 قال:


> السلام عليكم ياعزيزي كيف ممكن احصل علي هدا الجهاز من دولة الامارات العربية وهل هدا الجهاز يقوم بتعريف مفاتيح السيارات


 
اخي العزيز بصراحة لا اعلم اين يوجد فرع او وكيل شركة لانش في الامارات ولكن يمكنك البحث داخل شبكة الانترنت على عنوانه .
بالنسبة لسعره قد ذكرت لكم في الجزء الاول من الدورة ان هناك 3 انواع وكل منهم له سعر وارخصهم النوع الثالث launch gx3 تقريبا 1000 دولار ولكن طبعا كل له مميزات وارخصهم وهو النوع الثالث محروم من هذه المميزات فقط استخدام على السيارات بدون تحديث وبدون دعم فني وبدون اي ميزة اخرى قد يحملها الجهاز الاصلي.

دمت بود


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t286777-4.html#ixzz1a7LEWFVP

*​*
السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز هذه القيم للشركات الاربعة :فولكس,أودي,سكودا,سيات
واذا تريد كود شركة اخرى وسيارة اخرى ابلغني لعلي استطيع ان احضره لك ان امكن ذلك ان شاءالله.

اخي في الله اريد قيم لشركات هوندادي وهندا ووتويوتا ومتسوبيشي ونيسان ومرسيدس واسف ان كنت تسببت في مضايقتك والله يعينك 
*


----------



## ابو ربحي (8 أكتوبر 2011)

احمد صلاح حجازي قال:


> *هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t286777-4.html#ixzz1a7lewfvp*​
> 
> 
> *
> ...


 

سأبحث اخي الكريم بما طلبته وان شاءالله حين يتوفر معي اي معلومة بخصوص السيارات الي وضعتها راح ازودك بها حالا باذن الله.
احترامي وودي


----------



## a7ned7ero (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
*​ 
إلى من يريد الإستفسار عن طريقة عمل أجهزة كشف أعطال السيارات بصفة عامة و الأجهزة التالية بصورة خاصة : 
CARMEN Scan 
G Scan
E-Z 
Tech 2 

و أيضا من يريد معرفة البرامج التي تساعده على إستخدام هذه الأجهزة و تفسير لكل الأكواد التي ستواجهه في إستخدام هذه الأجهزة 


المهندس أحمد محمد مصطفى 
XXXXXXXXX

يمنع وضع وسائل الاتصال بالمشاركات اخى
يمكنك ان تضعها هنا حتى يتسنى للجميع الاطلاع عليها اذا احببت 
واحتساب الاجر عند الله​


----------



## important (11 أكتوبر 2011)

تقديري لك مهندس ابو ربحي وتقديري لجهودك 

اتمنى منك إفادتي هل من الممكن إعادة برمجة الكويل لسيارة هونداي سوناتا عن طريق جهاز auto boos

وهل تدلني على الطريقة 

بارك الله بعلمك اخي العزيز


----------



## ابو ربحي (11 أكتوبر 2011)

important قال:


> تقديري لك مهندس ابو ربحي وتقديري لجهودك
> 
> اتمنى منك إفادتي هل من الممكن إعادة برمجة الكويل لسيارة هونداي سوناتا عن طريق جهاز auto boos
> 
> ...


 
ربنا يسعدك اخي العزيز  هل يحتاج اخي كويل السوناتا الى تعريف وبرمجة؟؟؟ لم اجرب من قبل ولكن ارجو التاكد من هذه النقطة واذا كان فعلا يحتاج ارسل لي معلومات السيارة الموديل وسعة المحرك ونوع ناقل الحركة"اتوماتيك او عادي"


----------



## ابو ربحي (11 أكتوبر 2011)

important قال:


> تقديري لك مهندس ابو ربحي وتقديري لجهودك
> 
> اتمنى منك إفادتي هل من الممكن إعادة برمجة الكويل لسيارة هونداي سوناتا عن طريق جهاز auto boos
> 
> ...


 
اخي هل هذا شكل الكويل الذي لديك؟؟؟؟


----------



## important (12 أكتوبر 2011)

ابو ربحي قال:


> اخي هل هذا شكل الكويل الذي لديك؟؟؟؟



بارك الله فيك على سرعة تجاوبك 

نعم هذا نوع الكويل الموجود لدي 

سأعطيك تفصيل المشكلة 

عندما كنت اختبر البخاخ وأتأكد من وصول إشارة من الكمبيوتر وبالخطأ شبكت لمبة الفحص على موجب البطارية ورأس لمبة الفحص على الطرف الاخر الواصل للبخاخ من الكمبيوتر لأتأكد من وصول الكهرباء 

كل ذلك حدث والمصهر الخاص بالبخاخات كان محترقاً مع الأسف 

بعد ذلك احسست برجفة واضحة بالمحرك واكتشفت أن الكويل المغذي للسلندر 2,3 متعطل 

قمت بعد ذلك بتبديل الكويلات لكي أتأكد من عطل الكويل نفسه ولكن محاولتي هذه ادت إلى توقف المحرك عن الدوران 

فحصت الفيشة الواصلة للكويل و أرجعت الفيش لمكانه وعملت السيارة لكن على سلندرين فقط 

عملت نفس الشيء مع الكوويل الاخر لكن للأسف لم يعمل 

ارجو من الله ثم منك مساعدتي في حل هذه المشكلة إن إستطعت ولك كل الشكر يا عزيزي


----------



## النصرة (12 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل على هذه الدورة الرائعة 
واريد ان كم سعر هذا الجهاز تقريبا ؟
ولكم خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ابو ربحي (13 أكتوبر 2011)

النصرة قال:


> اشكرك شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل على هذه الدورة الرائعة
> واريد ان كم سعر هذا الجهاز تقريبا ؟
> ولكم خالص الشكر والتقدير


 
الأسعار مختلفة اخي الكريم وكل حسب المميزات التي يحملها فهناك 3 انواع ,,راجع الجزء الاول من الدورة وستجد الانواع الثلاثة وحدد اي نوع تريد الاستفسار عن سعره وسابلغك به ان شاءالله حيث ان كل يوم سعر جديد.


----------



## ابو ربحي (13 أكتوبر 2011)

important قال:


> بارك الله فيك على سرعة تجاوبك
> 
> نعم هذا نوع الكويل الموجود لدي
> 
> ...


 
اخي الكريم اريد التاكد من شىء وهي فيشة الكويل التي تغذي 2.3 يوجد بها خرج فولت؟؟ عند محاولة تشغيل المحرك "بواسطة ليد led ضوئي صغير او ساعة الفولت"
اذا لم يخرج فولت ,,راجع توصيل وصلاحية الفيوز الخاص بهذا الكويل ,توصيل الاسلاك مع الكمبيوتر وعدم وجود قطع فيهم "سازودك بمخطط لهم اليوم ان شاءالله لفحص التوصيل حسب المخطط اذا كنت لم تفحصه",,اذا كان كل هذا سليم معناته الحل الاخير :تغيير الكمبيوتر"وحدة التحكم" بحيث تكون الدائرة الخاصة لهذا الجزء من الكويل داخل وحدة التحكم معطلة.​


----------



## ابو ابراهيم السوري (15 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكرك من كل قلبي

اخي اتمنى اذا كان بالامكان

ان تضع لنا الاعطال الشائعة التي يكتشفها الجهاز

واسمائها بالانكليزي والعربي 

لاني عم نواجه مشكلة ظهور عطل ما باللغة الانكليزي ويعجز المترجم الالكتروني في النت او الكمبيوتر عن ترجمتها

ولك جزيل الشكر

كما استأزنك بنسخ الدورة والاحتفاظ بها على موقعي

طبعا للعودة اليها في حال احتجت شيئ منها


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (15 أكتوبر 2011)

اضم صوتي الي الاخ ابو ابراهيم واتمني ان تضع معها اسماء الحساسات التي يقرائها الجهاز واماكنها في السياره ونسال الله ان ينفع بها كل شخص يبحث عنها ولك مني كل احترام


----------



## ابو ربحي (16 أكتوبر 2011)

ابو ابراهيم السوري قال:


> اشكرك من كل قلبي
> 
> اخي اتمنى اذا كان بالامكان
> 
> ...


 
لك حرية النسخ والنقل اخي الكريم ابو ابراهيم مع حفظ المصدر  وقد وضعت ملف يحتوي على الاجزاء الثلاثة وايضا ردود الاعضاء واسئلتهم هنا في الموضوع هي بمثابة بنك معلومات يمكنك الاستعانة بها مع اجزاء الدورة.
سأضع ارقام الأعطال اخي مع ترجمتها الانجليزية والعربية بقدر ما امكنني ذلك , سأبدا في تجهيزها ان شاءالله من هذه اللحظة وخلال 24 ساعة تكون نزلت هنا في الموضوع.​ 



احمد صلاح حجازي قال:


> اضم صوتي الي الاخ ابو ابراهيم واتمني ان تضع معها اسماء الحساسات التي يقرائها الجهاز واماكنها في السياره ونسال الله ان ينفع بها كل شخص يبحث عنها ولك مني كل احترام


 
ان شاءالله اخي احمد وسأبدا في تجهيز الموضوع كما وعدتكم

مشكورين على تواجدكم ونتمنى منكم الاستمرار وطرح الاسئلة لانني كما قلت اخوتي بأن اسئلتكم هي بنك معلومات متكامل ان شاءالله.​


----------



## ابو ابراهيم السوري (17 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله بك ولك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك

شكرا لك


----------



## important (17 أكتوبر 2011)

ابو ربحي قال:


> اخي الكريم اريد التاكد من شىء وهي فيشة الكويل التي تغذي 2.3 يوجد بها خرج فولت؟؟ عند محاولة تشغيل المحرك "بواسطة ليد led ضوئي صغير او ساعة الفولت"
> اذا لم يخرج فولت ,,راجع توصيل وصلاحية الفيوز الخاص بهذا الكويل ,توصيل الاسلاك مع الكمبيوتر وعدم وجود قطع فيهم "سازودك بمخطط لهم اليوم ان شاءالله لفحص التوصيل حسب المخطط اذا كنت لم تفحصه",,اذا كان كل هذا سليم معناته الحل الاخير :تغيير الكمبيوتر"وحدة التحكم" بحيث تكون الدائرة الخاصة لهذا الجزء من الكويل داخل وحدة التحكم معطلة.​



بارك الله بجهدك اخي ابو ربحي 
طبعا الكويل يوجد به ثلاث مخارج احدها من الكمبيوتر كلها واصل لها الكهرباء 

نفس المشكله كانت موجوده وتم فحص الكويل وتركيبه بعدها اشتغلت السيارة شيء غريب 

كنت متوقع الكويل خربان لكن السيارة فاجئتني واشتغلت 

حبيت اضيف الفيوزات كلها سليمه 

الان رجعت المشكلة لكن بالكويل 1,4 سويت نفس الحركه لكن بدون نتيجه 

اسف جدا لإزعاجك وشاكر مقدما لتجاوبك اخي العزيز


----------



## mustafatel (17 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you for the information, can you please provide us with name of seller in the middle east


----------



## العقاب الهرم (17 أكتوبر 2011)

ابو ربحي قال:


> يسعدك اخي العقاب عارفك والله ما بتقصر  طيب الان ذكرت اخي الحبي بأنه يتم تفعيل الثروتل 3 مرات, منهم الاولى وهي mita والثانية ما هي اسمها؟؟ كيف ساعرفها انها للثروتل كي اضغط عليها؟؟ والثالثة نرجع للاولى ولا ايضا خيار ثالث ضمن خيارات التفعيل ويتم تحريك الثروتل؟؟
> :16:



جاءنى صديقى اليوم بنفسه وجهازه وسيارة نوبيرا 2 

الخيارات الثلاثة بالترتيب هى

LN VALUE INITIAL (OVERALL)l
MITA LN VALUE INITIAL
ISA LN VALUE INITIAL

​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (17 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي ابو ربحي اشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
انا عندي نفس الجهاز بس المشكلة هي بتحديث الجهاز لان في حالة عدم تحديثة لايمكن فحص السيارات من سنة 2008 فما فوق 
اذا كانت لديك فكرة عن كيفية تحديثة ارجو ابلاغي بها لان قسم من مكاتب التحديث تطلب مبالغ كثيرة لغرض التحديث 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ابو ربحي (18 أكتوبر 2011)

ابو ابراهيم السوري قال:


> بارك الله بك ولك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> شكرا لك


 
وبارك الله فيك على تواصلك الدائم معنا اخي ابو ابراهيم فذلك يسعدني جدا 



important قال:


> بارك الله بجهدك اخي ابو ربحي
> طبعا الكويل يوجد به ثلاث مخارج احدها من الكمبيوتر كلها واصل لها الكهرباء
> 
> نفس المشكله كانت موجوده وتم فحص الكويل وتركيبه بعدها اشتغلت السيارة شيء غريب
> ...


 
اخي العزيز زودني بتفاصيل سيارتك حتى اطلع على مخططها وارقام قيم الفحص وسأرد عليك حينها بالقيم المطلوب فحصها ومقارنتها مع القيم التي سأعطيك اياها.
المعلومات المطلوبة:نوع المركبة,سنة الصنع,سعة المحرك ,نوع ناقل الحركة"عادي او اتوماتيك"



طارق حسن محمد قال:


> اخي ابو ربحي اشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة
> انا عندي نفس الجهاز بس المشكلة هي بتحديث الجهاز لان في حالة عدم تحديثة لايمكن فحص السيارات من سنة 2008 فما فوق
> اذا كانت لديك فكرة عن كيفية تحديثة ارجو ابلاغي بها لان قسم من مكاتب التحديث تطلب مبالغ كثيرة لغرض التحديث
> تقبل تحياتي


 
ولا يهمك اخي طارق ان شاءالله بتنحل  لكن اخي هل الجهاز لديك اصلي او تقليد؟؟"مهم تعرف"
وزودني برقم السيريال للجهاز ورقم Register ,بالنسبة لمعرفة الجهاز اصلي ام مقلد ان كنت لا تعرف اخي فانه يتم فحص السيريال ,,انتظر منك رقم السيريال ورقم الريجستر ,,ضع كل الارقام الموجودة لديك ان كان لديك اكثر من رقم للريجستر اما السيريال فهو معروف مكتوب بجانبه Product serial No


----------



## ابو ربحي (18 أكتوبر 2011)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> جاءنى صديقى اليوم بنفسه وجهازه وسيارة نوبيرا 2 ​
> الخيارات الثلاثة بالترتيب هى​
> ln value initial (overall)l
> mita ln value initial
> isa ln value initial​


 
يعطيك الف الف الف الف الف عاااااااااافية يا طيب  ربنا يجعله بميزان حسناتك اخي طه 
الان نقدر نشتغل الدايو ونحب شغلها بدون ما نحقد على السيارة 

اخي طه سؤال من بعد اذنك ,,هادي المعلومات بخصوص جهاز كارمن اعتقد كما قلت اخي ,,هل يوجد ارقام او بيانات اخرى يتم ادخالها لنفس الدايو نوبيرا 2 ولكن بواسطة اللانش؟؟ بما انه دورتنا للاخوة هنا عن اللانش فاتمنى السؤال لصديقك عن الية برمجة الثروتل بواسطة لانش للنوبيرا2,,
غلبتي كتيرة بس اتحملني,نردلك اياها بالافراح


----------



## ابو ربحي (18 أكتوبر 2011)

mustafatel قال:


> thank you for the information, can you please provide us with name of seller in the middle east


 
You are welcome
There are many companies which are original equipment and devices, do you want to address for a company that makes original equipment?? Or a company that makes equipment counterfeit??​


----------



## ابو ربحي (18 أكتوبر 2011)

اخوتي الكرام سامحوني في التأخر بوضع مفردات الأخطاء وارقام اعطالها ,,ظروف العمل قد اخرتني ولكن ليس كثيرا حيث جهزت معظمها الحمدلله ولم يبقى الا القليل سأكمله واضعه ان شاءالله.


----------



## العقاب الهرم (18 أكتوبر 2011)

ابو ربحي قال:


> يعطيك الف الف الف الف الف عاااااااااافية يا طيب  ربنا يجعله بميزان حسناتك اخي طه
> الان نقدر نشتغل الدايو ونحب شغلها بدون ما نحقد على السيارة
> 
> اخي طه سؤال من بعد اذنك ,,هادي المعلومات بخصوص جهاز كارمن اعتقد كما قلت اخي ,,هل يوجد ارقام او بيانات اخرى يتم ادخالها لنفس الدايو نوبيرا 2 ولكن بواسطة اللانش؟؟ بما انه دورتنا للاخوة هنا عن اللانش فاتمنى السؤال لصديقك عن الية برمجة الثروتل بواسطة لانش للنوبيرا2,,
> غلبتي كتيرة بس اتحملني,نردلك اياها بالافراح



الله يعافيك اخى الحبيب 
مفترض ان اسالك انا هذا السؤال :67:
فى الحقيقة هو لا يمتلك جهاز لانش .. فقط يعمل بالكارمن.. لكن ساسال ربما اجد اجابة


----------



## ابو ربحي (18 أكتوبر 2011)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> الله يعافيك اخى الحبيب
> مفترض ان اسالك انا هذا السؤال :67:
> فى الحقيقة هو لا يمتلك جهاز لانش .. فقط يعمل بالكارمن.. لكن ساسال ربما اجد اجابة


 

صحيح اخي طه من المفترض اني اجاوب على السؤال ,, الجواب موجود لاني جربتها لكن كنت انتظر طريقة اخرى لربما تفيد بشكل اوسع,, في جهاز لانش وعند فحص دايو نوبيرا 2 تظهر امامك 3 قوائم فقط:
1-Read fault data "قراءة الأعطال"
2-Erasing fault data"مسح الأعطال"
3-Read live data"قراءة البيانات الحية"

وبمجرد مسح العطل عند الإنتهاء من تركيب القطعة المطلوبة يتم البرمجة بشكل طبيعي 
مين اسهل الكارمن ولا لانش؟؟؟؟ :16:


----------



## ابو ربحي (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مفردات الأعطال مع توضيح معانيها + ملف يحتوي على نوع المشكلة وما سبب المشكلة وكيفية حلها.​ 
في المرفقات :
obd2 codes and troubleshooting
 ملف يوضح رقم العطل ونوع المشكلة وسببها وكيفية حلها.

ODB II U codes
ارقام الأعطال وتوضيح معناها لشبكة الإتصالات في المركبة "CAN BUS"

Trouble Codes
ارقام الأعطال التي تظهر لك عند الفحص وهي مكتوبة باللغة الانجليزية والمشاركة التالية تجد نفس الملف بنفس ارقام الأعطال ولكن مع توضيح معنايها باللغة العربية.

---------> يتبع


----------



## ابو ربحي (18 أكتوبر 2011)

في المرفقات الملف الذي يحتوي على ارقام الأعطال مع تعريبها

:56:​


----------



## ابو ابراهيم السوري (19 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر منك كل جديد ونحن معك متابعون

وشكرا لجهودك اخي العزيز 

واكيد رح نحتاجك بامور ثانية عزيزي


----------



## العقاب الهرم (19 أكتوبر 2011)

ابو ربحي قال:


> صحيح اخي طه من المفترض اني اجاوب على السؤال ,, الجواب موجود لاني جربتها لكن كنت انتظر طريقة اخرى لربما تفيد بشكل اوسع,, في جهاز لانش وعند فحص دايو نوبيرا 2 تظهر امامك 3 قوائم فقط:
> 1-read fault data "قراءة الأعطال"
> 2-erasing fault data"مسح الأعطال"
> 3-read live data"قراءة البيانات الحية"
> ...



سابحث بهذا الخصوص ان شاء الله


----------



## العقاب الهرم (19 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجو منك وضع الاعطال المعربة بملف ويرد او pdf لان اللغة العربية لاتظهر عندى بملفات ال txt
فقط تظهر رموز غريبة


----------



## عمر الصادق (19 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahmoud amat (19 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
وارجو ان ينفعك الله بعلمك وينفع الناس
اخوك محمود


----------



## ابو ربحي (19 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي طه كما اسلفت لك بأن طريقة البرمجة هي بمجرد مسح العطل  ابحث من ناحيتك في الوضوع لربما تجد طريقة اخرى وحينها يكون لدينا اكثر من طريقة ان شاءالله 

اخي العزيز طه في المرفقات ملف وورد يحتوي على الأعطال باللغة الإنجليزية ونفس الأعطال معربة.
الملف يحتوي على 16 صفحة

دمت في رعاية الله اخي الحبيب


----------



## hamdyali (19 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
لى سؤال بخصوص جهاز لانش
عندالدخول على بعد السيارات للفحص يرفض الدخول وفى بعد السيارات يدخل ويظهر الاعطال لكن لا يقوم بمسحها مع ملاحظة اننى اقوم بتحديثة من موقع الشركة الاصلى وملاحظة اخرى يدخل على سيارات من نفس 
النوع والموديل ويقوم بكل عمليات الفحص
السؤال الثانى 
هل عند التحديث يضاف انظمة جديدة للبرامج فقط ام يقوم بالغاء بعد الانظمة القديمة التى تم ثحديثها
وشكرا حمدى على


----------



## ابو ربحي (20 أكتوبر 2011)

hamdyali قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لى سؤال بخصوص جهاز لانش
> عندالدخول على بعد السيارات للفحص يرفض الدخول وفى بعد السيارات يدخل ويظهر الاعطال لكن لا يقوم بمسحها مع ملاحظة اننى اقوم بتحديثة من موقع الشركة الاصلى وملاحظة اخرى يدخل على سيارات من نفس
> النوع والموديل ويقوم بكل عمليات الفحص
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الحبيب حمدي علي سؤالك الاول لم افهمه بشكل واضح ولكن اليك ملخص الإجابة:
جهاز لانش تجد به كل انواع وشركات السيارات تقريبا ولكن من ناحية قوة البحث والبرمجة فإنه يختلف من شركة لاخرى ,,الجهاز قوي في السيارات الاوروبية والأسيوية عموماً ,,هناك سيارات يمكنك الدخول للفحص وتفحص ويظهر لك الأعطال ولكن عند مسحك للعطل يعطيك بأنه يوجد قراءة خاطئة وتاكد من تغذية الجهاز بمصدر جهد او من شبك الفيشة بصورة صحيحة وهو حقا تكون الفيشة تم شبكها وكل شىء على ما يرام اذن فلماذا تظهر هذه الرسالة؟,هنا تكمن القصة في ضعف سوفت وير البحث لهذه السيارة ومن امثلة ذلك شركة فيات الإيطالية فإن لانش ضعيف جدا في سيارات ماريا وبونتو وخاصة الانظمة القديمة منها ما قبل ال2000
اما بعد ذلك فتم تحسين السوفت وير.

بالنسبة لسؤالك الثاني اخي:
بخصوص التحديث فإن التحديث يشمل العام الذي انت فيه بحيث انه لدي نسخة 2011 وبعد شهرين سياتي عام 2012 ان شاءالله حينها فإن سيارات 2012 لا يمكنني فحصها الا بتحديث السوفت وير ليشمل هذه السيارة ونظامها, وبعض السيارات يمكنني فحصها مع ان برنامجي 2011 ولكن السبب يكون بأن طراز السيارة كما هو ولم يختلف فإنتاج 2011 هو نفسه 2012 بالنسبة لنوع معين من سيارة من فئة معينة فلم يختلف الكمبيوتر ولا عدد المجسات ولا اشكالهم ولا الية عملهم.

وممكن بعد مضي فترة طويلة على سوفت وير معين مثلاً سوفت وير "95" فإن الشركة تنزل تحديث لسنة 2012 ولكن تكون قد تم الغاء سيارات ما قبل ال95 مثلا وبذلك نحافظ على عدم ثقل السوفت وير وضمان عمله بشكل صحيح وحتى لا يكون حجمه كبيراً بدون داعي مع انه تكون سيارات 95 ما زالت تعمل في الشوارع ولكن المقياس الذي تقيس به الشركة هو مدى التطور التكنولوجي واعتبار ان هذا النوع قد انتهى.

واي سؤال اخر او توضيح اخي حمدي اطرحه بدون تردد


----------



## كيرو عبده (21 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## hamdyali (23 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
يامن رجونا لهم كل خير واحببناهم فى الله لاغير كل عام وانتم بخير
الاخ الكريم ابو ربحى اشكرك على هدا الرد الدى يدل على دراية كبيرة فى هدا المجال وارجو لك التقدم 
جزاك الله خيرا
الفقير الى الله حمدى على


----------



## hamdyali (24 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ ابو ربحى اشكرك على سعة صدرك لى رجاء ان كان فى الامكان كتابة السيارات التى يعجز جهاز لانش فى التعامل معها بصورة جيدة (وهدا لعدم الاحراج مع العميل ) مع خالص احترامى حمدى على


----------



## ابو ربحي (24 أكتوبر 2011)

hamdyali قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاخ ابو ربحى اشكرك على سعة صدرك لى رجاء ان كان فى الامكان كتابة السيارات التى يعجز جهاز لانش فى التعامل معها بصورة جيدة (وهدا لعدم الاحراج مع العميل ) مع خالص احترامى حمدى على


 
الاخ حمدي 
يسرني متابعتك المتواصلة والمستمرة في الدورة اخي الكريم وهذا فخر ووسام شرف لي 

لا يوجد نوع بحد ذاته فإذا كان البحث والبرمجة ضعيف في اصدار معين فيتم تطويره في اصدار اخر وكما تعلم اخي جهاز لانش كل فترة ينزل تحديث له برقم اصدار جديد 
ولكن عموما هو ضعيف في مركبات الفيات "لحتى الان ضعيف" وجيبات "موسو" من شركة سانج يونج حيث بعض جيباتها يتم تركيب محرك دايو بمجسات دايو وبعض جيبات هو نفسه موسو يتم تركيب محرك مرسيدس عليه بمجسات مرسيدس وهالشركة مو راسيه على حل لحتى الان بنوع محركاتها .


----------



## هشام بابكر (28 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم ان الروابط في موقع الفورشيرد لاتعمل فما هو الحل؟ يقول هذا الموقع تم حجبة بواسطة الشركة القومية للاتصالات وشكرا.


----------



## ابو ربحي (30 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي هشام الرابط يعمل اخي بدون مشاكل ولكن لربما الموقع محظور في بلدك ,,سأحاول رفعهم على موقع اخر غير محجوب ,,هل موقع الميديا فير محجوب ايضا لديكم؟؟ اذا كان غير محجوب حتى ارفع لك الملفات عليه واضع لك الروابط لتحميلها.​


----------



## ابن عبداللاه (3 نوفمبر 2011)

الأخ أبو ربحي
السلام عليكم
ومن العايدين
أجريت الفحص على الكويلات وكانت النتيجة على النحو الآتي:
1- نتيجة فحص الفولتية : السلك الأول: 11.75فولت السلك الثاني: 11.75فولت
2- نتيجة فحص مقاومة الملف الابتدائي: الكويل الأول: 1.1 الكويل الثاني: 1.1
3- نتيجة فحص مقاومة الملف الثانوي: الكويل الأول: 12850 الكويل الثاني: 12910
بعد ذلك أعدت فحص مقامة الملف الثانوي مع التوصيلة السفلية فقط اللي ترتبط بالبواجي وكانت النتيجة:
الكويل الأول: 18380 الكويل الثاني: 18120

بس لاحظت ان الكويل من داخله أوساخ قمت بتصفيتها، والنتيجة أعلاه هي بعد التصفية، إضافة إلى أن أحد أسلاك توصيل البواجي وهو القصير اللي يركب في الجانب وجدت أن مقاومته كبيرة جدا وصلت إلى أكثر من 8000 أوم، بينما السلك الآخر وهو الطويل لا تتعدى مقاومته 1.6 ..
أرجو الإفادة أخي وبارك الله فيك ومن العايدين مرة أخرى..


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (4 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير علي اهتمامك بالاجابه علي الاسئله


----------



## safwat azez (5 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## ابن الديوانية (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmoud amat (9 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور اخى جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mire (10 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على التعريف بالجهاز اخ ابو ربحي


----------



## ابو ربحي (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم جميعكم اخوتي على مروركم وهذا يسعدني جدا بتواصلكم في الدورة *
*بالنسبة الى اخي الحبيب ابن عبداللاه سامحني لتأخري في الرد عليك ولكن ضيق الوقت لم يسعفني*
*سأعود للرد على سؤالك اخي وارجو منك ان تتحملني قليلا *


----------



## ziyad3a (11 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ..شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع واسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك..وعندي سؤال لو سمحت , انا عندي جهاز launch x-431 diagun عند فحص سيارة Nissan Versa 2009 لاتظهر هذه النوعية من سيارات النيسان في قائمة سيارات نيسان وكذلك سيارة Kia forte ايضا لاتظهر في القائمة علماً ان الجهاز محدث لغاية سنة 2011 سؤالي هل بالامكان اضافة هذه النوعيات او الموديلات الغير موجودة الى قائمة السيارت ام لا ؟؟


----------



## rachidfaiz (11 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الدورة الرائعة


----------



## ديهوك (23 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## wael1975 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لكل الاعضاء الذين شاركوا وتم الاستفادة منهم واخص المهندس الفاضل ابو راجحي وعند سؤال هل يتطلب تغيير اي قطعة غيار كهربائية تالفة مثل ريلية التكييف مثلا اعادة البرمجة


----------



## ابو ربحي (23 نوفمبر 2011)

ziyad3a قال:


> السلام عليكم ..شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع واسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك..وعندي سؤال لو سمحت , انا عندي جهاز launch x-431 diagun عند فحص سيارة nissan versa 2009 لاتظهر هذه النوعية من سيارات النيسان في قائمة سيارات نيسان وكذلك سيارة kia forte ايضا لاتظهر في القائمة علماً ان الجهاز محدث لغاية سنة 2011 سؤالي هل بالامكان اضافة هذه النوعيات او الموديلات الغير موجودة الى قائمة السيارت ام لا ؟؟


 
وعليكم السلام اخي الحبيب
اخي يبدو من حديثك ان الجهاز الذي لديك نسخة غير اصلية والا تجد كافة السيارات بها مع دعم كامل لكافة العمليات البرمجية التي تقوم بها خلال عملك
احيانا وغالبا تنفع انه تدخل من خلال برنامج نيسان لسيارة اخرى يعني جرب نيسان اي نوع غير فيرسا واخبرني بالنتيجة
بإنتظارك أخي


----------



## ابو ربحي (23 نوفمبر 2011)

wael1975 قال:


> شكرا لكل الاعضاء الذين شاركوا وتم الاستفادة منهم واخص المهندس الفاضل ابو راجحي وعند سؤال هل يتطلب تغيير اي قطعة غيار كهربائية تالفة مثل ريلية التكييف مثلا اعادة البرمجة


 
بارك الله فيك اخي وائل واتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم بكل كلمة 
اخي بالنسبة للريليهات خذها قاعدة انه تغير اي ريليه باي سيارة لا يحتاج الى برمجة ابدا
الذي يحتاج الى برمجة بعض المجسات "السنسور" و"المفعلات"
مشكور على مداخلتك الطيبة


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (7 ديسمبر 2011)

فعلآ انها دورة رائعة بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد الياموني (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم*​_*لو سمحت اخ ابو ربحي اشتريت جهاز launch x431 gx3وقمت بشبكه عكسيا يعني السالب مكان الموجب وبالعكس وتم مسح الذاكره ولم يبقى عليه شيء لا برنامج ولا اي شئ ممكن ازا بتقدر تفيدني 
الرجاء المساعده
وشكرا *_


----------



## محمد الياموني (7 ديسمبر 2011)

مع العلم اني قمت بشبكه عن طريق قداحة سياره


----------



## ziyad3a (10 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
الاخ ابو ربحي شكرا على الرد وفعلا وجدت خيار في البرنامج واستطعت من خلاله من فحص السيارةnissan versa فشكرا اخي ابو ربحي ,ولي طلب اخر منك ارجو ان تساعدني فيه وهو :هل هنالك برنامج او موقع اذا قمت بادخال رقم العطل ونوع السيارة والموديل استطيع من خلاله تحليل كود العطل مع صورة لمكان العطل وخصوصا الاعطال الغير قياسية ((مثلا P2119 في سيارة Nissan Versa ))


----------



## جمال مالك (16 ديسمبر 2011)

الشكر الجزيل للاخ ابوربحي لهذا المجهود الكبير وهذه الخبره الواسعة اسال الله ان يبارك فيك وفي علمك وينفع بك........آمين
عند سؤال كيف اعرف ان الاجزاء التي تحتاج الي تعريف


----------



## م محمد بشير (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا 
وياريت مزيدا من التوضيح حول تحليل الاعطال فانا عندي جهاز لانش x431 وانا جديد في هذا المجال وعندي برنامج all data ولكن احيانا تواجهني اعطال لا اتمكن من تفسيرها وبالاخص عتدما يكون هناك عدة اعطال كيف يمكن تحديد العطل الرئيسي مع العلم باني مهندس كهرباء


----------



## asseeralward (16 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر اخي


----------



## ابو ربحي (20 ديسمبر 2011)

محمد الياموني قال:


> *السلام عليكم*​
> _*لو سمحت اخ ابو ربحي اشتريت جهاز launch x431 gx3وقمت بشبكه عكسيا يعني السالب مكان الموجب وبالعكس وتم مسح الذاكره ولم يبقى عليه شيء لا برنامج ولا اي شئ ممكن ازا بتقدر تفيدني *_
> _*الرجاء المساعده*_
> _*وشكرا *_


 
لي عودة لموضوعك اخي محمد فالحديث هنا يطول بعض الشىء ,,قد احتاج ارقام السيريال لديك اذا امكن ارسلهم اخي برسالة خاصة .
ساعود لاشرح لك كيفية تنزيل نسخة جديدة من برنامج الفحص خلال 24 ساعة ان شاءالله.


----------



## ابو ربحي (20 ديسمبر 2011)

ziyad3a قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاخ ابو ربحي شكرا على الرد وفعلا وجدت خيار في البرنامج واستطعت من خلاله من فحص السيارةnissan versa فشكرا اخي ابو ربحي ,ولي طلب اخر منك ارجو ان تساعدني فيه وهو :هل هنالك برنامج او موقع اذا قمت بادخال رقم العطل ونوع السيارة والموديل استطيع من خلاله تحليل كود العطل مع صورة لمكان العطل وخصوصا الاعطال الغير قياسية ((مثلا P2119 في سيارة Nissan Versa ))


*وعليكم السلام اخي الكريم*
*صحيح يوجد برامج كثيرة منها alldatat وautodata بحيث مثلا تحليل العطل الذي لديك ان صمام ISA به مشكلة,,قد يكون سلك التغذية مقطوع مثلاً اوالصمام نفسه يوجد به تسديد يمنع دخول الهواء وبالتالي يسجل لديك عطل .*
*اي توضيح اخر جاهز في خدمتك اخي*


جمال مالك قال:


> الشكر الجزيل للاخ ابوربحي لهذا المجهود الكبير وهذه الخبره الواسعة اسال الله ان يبارك فيك وفي علمك وينفع بك........آمين
> عند سؤال كيف اعرف ان الاجزاء التي تحتاج الي تعريف


*من خلال خبرتك في التعامل مع السيارات وخصوصا اذا كنت تعمل في احدى مراكز الصيانة المعتمدة للشركات او من خلال برامج الصيانه مثل autodata يذكر لك ان احد اسباب العطل للقطعة الفلانية انها غير معرفة مثلا وتحتاج الى تعريف*



م محمد بشير قال:


> شكرا جزاك الله خيرا
> وياريت مزيدا من التوضيح حول تحليل الاعطال فانا عندي جهاز لانش x431 وانا جديد في هذا المجال وعندي برنامج all data ولكن احيانا تواجهني اعطال لا اتمكن من تفسيرها وبالاخص عتدما يكون هناك عدة اعطال كيف يمكن تحديد العطل الرئيسي مع العلم باني مهندس كهرباء


 
*لتحديد العطل وربط الاجزاء ببعضها يجب ان تكون ملم ببعض الكترونيات السيارات اخي الكريم فعلم الكترونيات السيارات تخصص وعالم اخر ولكن يمكنك معرفته والدخول اليه من خلال متابعة القسم هنا وقراءة المواضيع التي تهمك ومعرفة الية عمل الانظمة الالكترونية في المركبات ,,حينها تستطيع ربط الافكار مع بعضها البعض,,واود ان انوهك لنقطة هامة هنا لكي لا تقع بها اخي العزيز فانه للاسف اخي محمد تعتقد الناس انه بمجرد حصولهم على الجهاز فانهم بذلك قد تمكنوا من الاستغناء عن الورش المختصة بحيث وحسب علمهم انه الجهاز يكشف"كل العلل وكل كبيرة وصغيرة في السيارة ولربما يصلحها بدون تكاليف" وهذا فهم خاطىء وينم عن جهل لدى هؤلاء لان علم السيارات علم خاص مستقل بحد ذاته.*

اسف جدا على تاخري في الرد على تعليقاتكم واستفساراتكم واتمنى ان تتقبلوا اسفي بصدر رحب فلم استطع الدخول بشكل يومي للقسم هنا والرد على استفساراتكم بشأن الدورة بسبب انشغالي بعض الشىء الفترة الماضية.
احترامي لجميع الاخوة واتمنى التواصل بالرد وكتابة الاستفسارات​


----------



## maliksat (3 يناير 2012)

*والله اخي الكريم مجهود جد رائع و معلومات اروع وانا اشكرك على هذا العمل و اسال الله عز و جل ان يكون في ميزان حسناتك.....*


----------



## ابو ابراهيم السوري (13 يناير 2012)

بارك الله بجهودك اخي الكريم


----------



## lamigra (14 يناير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا على الدورة ولكن الافلام بالاسباني ممكن افلام باللغة الانكليزية*


----------



## ابو ربحي (14 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله الله فيكم اخوتي على ردودكم التي هي بمثابة شهادة فخر ووسام شرف لي 
بالنسبة للاخ الذي تحدث عن الفيديوهات ان بعض منها باللغة الاتجليزية ,,يمكنك اخي متابعة خطوات عمله على الجهاز من خلال الفيديو بدون سماع الشرح حيث انه يعمل على الجهاز باللغة الانجليزية وهي واضحة امامكم من حيث اختيار قائمة معينة او الدخول على سوفت وير معين للسيارة.
في خدمتكم اخواني بقدر استطاعتي ان شاءالله واعذروني على التقصير


----------



## نائل نوري (16 يناير 2012)

والله ياأخي العزيز موضوع راقي جداااااااااا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (16 يناير 2012)

ابو ربحي قال:


> صحيح اخي طه من المفترض اني اجاوب على السؤال ,, الجواب موجود لاني جربتها لكن كنت انتظر طريقة اخرى لربما تفيد بشكل اوسع,, في جهاز لانش وعند فحص دايو نوبيرا 2 تظهر امامك 3 قوائم فقط:
> 1-read fault data "قراءة الأعطال"
> 2-erasing fault data"مسح الأعطال"
> 3-read live data"قراءة البيانات الحية"
> ...



فى الحقيقة لقد سالته منذ مدة ولكن لم اتذكر ان اكتب جوابه
لقد قال لى ان ميزة البرمجة او الاختبار ان كمبيوتر السيارة طبعا يحرك الخانق لمشوار معين ثم يرجع وان الخانق يكون قد تبرمج على هذا المدى واثناء تشغيل السيارة يتحرك الخانق فى هذا المدى فقط بدون زيادة او نقصان


----------



## سيد الجمل (17 يناير 2012)

فى جميع حالات البرمجه وبجميع الاجهزه تتم عمليه البرمجه فى وضع sw/on والماكينه of


----------



## mohie (18 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك وجزاك ربى خيرا


----------



## usamasorial (1 فبراير 2012)

شكرا علي هذا الشرح الرائع واتمني مزيد من التقدم والرقي


----------



## hani_compuh (1 فبراير 2012)

والله يا أخ أبو ربحي موضوع أكثر من رائع
ومفيد جدا في هذا المجال
لكن ......
أود أن تفيدنا في خبرتك الواسعة
أنا أريد دخول هذا المجال وانا على علم بمدى كثرة المعلومات فيه ( بس طبعا ممكن الوحد يكسب الخبرة بعد وقت )
أمتلكت جهاز LAUNCH x431 لكي أبدأ من هذا الطريق
لكن الأهم أنا أبحث عن طريقة البرمجه لما بعد كشف الأعطال
وهل أستطيع أنا أنقل برنامج البرمجه الخاص لكل كمبيوتر ( أي بعد الفرمته لكمبيوتر السيارة ... كيف أستطيع تركيب واحد جديد ومن أين أحصل عليه )
ومشكور أخي على الموضوع الأكثر نن رائع


----------



## prooonet (1 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​ 
ماشاء الله موضوع قيم ومعلومات عامة مفيده 
من كاتب الموضوع ومن ردود الاعضاء بارك الله فيكم​ 
لدي استفسار قمت بشراء جهاز من موقع امزون واسم الجهاز​ 
Roadi RDT79 Professional Diagnostic Scan Tool with Enhanced CAN Features​ 



 
ولجهاز اقتنعت فيه واخذته بسبب مدح الاجانب له
ولجميل انه يفحص جميع السيارات من بعد 1996 وايضا 
اي كود خطأ يظهر في الجهاز تستطيع البحث عن تفاصيل 
الخطاء في نفس موقع الجهاز حيث يتواجد محرك بحث عن 
الاخطاء في موقع شركة الجهاز ولجهاز يقبل التحديث وهو 
اخر اصدار من الشركه الى الان​ 
سعر الجهاز شامل الشحن الدولي $157.32​ 

وانا انوي فحص سيارتي تويوتا بارادو بعد وصول الجهاز المشكله في السيارة
هي عزمها هابط في السرعات القليله واحساس بكتم المحرك وهي ست اسطوانات
وتم فحص السيارة بعدة اجهزه من ورشات وتم الفحص في وكيل التويوتا نفسه
ولم يتم كشف المشكله من الجميع البعض اخبرني احتمال يكون من الكويلات
وتم تبديل ست كويلات من الوكيل ولم تحل المشكله ولبعض قال تحتاج تنظيف
انجكترات وتم تنظيف الانجكترات مره بسائل تنظيف من الوكيل ومره عن طريق فكهم وعند فكهم
وتنظيفهم ظهرت مشكله اخرى وهي عند تشغيل السيارة يكون تشغيلها غير منتضم
وعند عمل المحرك يظهر دخان اسود من اغزوز السيارة بعد عمل المحرك يكون منتضم 
ولاكن مشكله العزم متواجدة وهذه مشكله ثانيه غير المشكله الاولى وتم تغير فلتر البترول 
وتم تغير حساس الهواء الافلوميتر ولم تحل المشكله وبعد هذا كله فحصتها مجددا عند 
ورشه اخبروني انه محترف واخبرني انه خمس كويلات قرئها الجهاز انه يوجد بهم خلل 
انا لم اقتنع بالكلام واخبرته انه الكويلات جديدة قمت بتبديلهم من فتره بسيطه بعدها قال لي تحتاج
تنظيف الانتك وهو ثروثر بدي على ما اعتقد وقال انه المشكله بتشغيل المحرك بعد تنظيف
الانجكترات انه يتواجد فيهم تسريب كيف يكون فيهم تسريب وانا قمت بتبديل جميع سيلات الكويلات
اصليين من الوكيل قاله لي نحن نقوم بتنضيفهم مره اخرة على الضمان ولثروثر بدي
بعد تنظيفه يحتاج برمجه وراح تنتهي المشكله الان بماذا تنصحوني هل افحص السيارة
بهذا الجهاز بعد وصوله او اخذها الى هذا الميكانيك او لديكم حل لهذه المشكله 
بكونكم فنيين يمكن احد مرت عليه هذه المشكله وهل هذا الجهاز ممتاز او ماذا​ 
وشكرا لكم ارجو الافادة لانني ياست من الموضوع​


----------



## الحاارثي (10 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشكركم جميعا على جميع المشاركات الاكثر من رائعه 

عندي استفسار بسط انا انوي ان افتح ورشة فحص وليس لدي اي معلومه عنها 
واريد انا اعرف ما هو افضل جهاز يمكنني ان استخدمه علما بأن اريد جهاز لفحص جميع السيارات وجميع الشاحنات وكم يكون سعره وهل يمكنني انا احصل عليه من السعودية


----------



## ابو ربحي (10 فبراير 2012)

الحاارثي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اشكركم جميعا على جميع المشاركات الاكثر من رائعه
> 
> عندي استفسار بسط انا انوي ان افتح ورشة فحص وليس لدي اي معلومه عنها
> واريد انا اعرف ما هو افضل جهاز يمكنني ان استخدمه علما بأن اريد جهاز لفحص جميع السيارات وجميع الشاحنات وكم يكون سعره وهل يمكنني انا احصل عليه من السعودية


 
السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم بداية ماذا تقصد بورشة فحص؟؟ هل فحص اعطال السيارات فقط؟؟؟ لا يمكن ان تنجح الورشة بدون ان تكشف وتصلح العطل ويكون لديك دراية لا باس بها بالكترونيات السيارات.

بالنسبة لأفضل جهاز فحص فهي اجهزة كثيرة وقد ذكرت بعض انواعها في بداية الموضوع وتقريبا افضلهم لانش و التراسكان
بالنسبة للأسعار مختلفة من بلد لأخر ,,اقرب وكيل لك لشركة لانش بما انك في السعودية فاقرب وكيل موجود في دبي .


----------



## ابو ربحي (10 فبراير 2012)

prooonet قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​
> 
> ماشاء الله موضوع قيم ومعلومات عامة مفيده
> من كاتب الموضوع ومن ردود الاعضاء بارك الله فيكم​
> ...


 
اخي لماذا اشتريت الجهاز بدون ان يكون لديك اساسيات في الكترونيات وكهرباء السيارات؟؟؟ مشكلتك قد تكون بسيطة اخي ,,,افحص ضغط مضخة البنزين لربما ضغطها ضعيف او تغذيتها الكهربائية ضعيفة بالإضافة لمنظم ضغط الوقود الموجود في ريل الرشاشات .
اخبرنا بالنتيجة وانني معك للنهاية في هذا الموضوع ان شاءالله


----------



## ابو ربحي (10 فبراير 2012)

hani_compuh قال:


> والله يا أخ أبو ربحي موضوع أكثر من رائع
> ومفيد جدا في هذا المجال
> لكن ......
> أود أن تفيدنا في خبرتك الواسعة
> ...


 
لم افهم سؤالك اخي ارجو توضيحه ,,ماذا تقصد بــ" وهل أستطيع أنا أنقل برنامج البرمجه الخاص لكل كمبيوتر"


----------



## abdelouhab (16 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على كل المعلومات القيمة من الموضوع الى الردود التي بدات اجد في اجوبة كثيرة عن ما كنت ابحث عنه وادعو الله لي ولكم ولسائر المسلمين بالتوفيق


----------



## hamdyali (17 فبراير 2012)

prooonet قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​
> ماشاء الله موضوع قيم ومعلومات عامة مفيده
> من كاتب الموضوع ومن ردود الاعضاء بارك الله فيكم​
> لدي استفسار قمت بشراء جهاز من موقع امزون واسم الجهاز​
> ...






السلام عليكم 
الاخ العزيز اضيف على ما تفضل به الاخ ابو ربحى
الكشف على حساس حراره المحرك لان له دور اساسى مع كنترول السياره فى كميه الوقود التى 
تدخل الى المحرك وبالتالى ادا كان غير صالح يخرج العادم اسود والمحرك بارد مما يقلل من كفائه 
المحرك نتيجه لتراكم هباب على شمعات الاحتراق وبالتالى ضعف فى سحب السياره
مع تحياتى hamdy ali


----------



## hamdyali (17 فبراير 2012)

ابو ربحي قال:


> لم افهم سؤالك اخي ارجو توضيحه ,,ماذا تقصد بــ" وهل أستطيع أنا أنقل برنامج البرمجه الخاص لكل كمبيوتر"



الاخ العزيز ابو ربحى 
سؤال الاخ عن امكانيه ادخال برامج من جهاز( فحص ) واسمح لى ان اوضح له
ان اجهزه الفحص للكشف ومسح الاعطال وتجربه بعد الحساسات وقرأه القيم فقط وتعريف بعض القطع
اماعن اعاده البرمجه فهدا له اجهزه اخرى وامكانيات اكبر بكثير
واخيرا الى الاخ الكريم السائل لابد ان تكون لديك خبره فى الصيانه العمليه لكى تكون قادر على
تحديد العطل جيدا لان الجهاز يساعد وانت تعالج كى لا تغير قطعه بدون سبب اكيد
hamdy ali


----------



## عبد المهيمن الم (18 فبراير 2012)

اخي ممنون لك على هذا الشرح


----------



## المهندس ابوبلال (22 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## المهندس ابوبلال (24 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم الاخ المحترم ابو ربحي انا امتلك جهاز x431 محدث لغاية 2008 وعندنا في العراق كل امور التحديث محصوره عند التاجر فقط وللتحديث الى سنة 2012 يطلبون مبالغ عالية جدا


----------



## حلمي العماد (26 فبراير 2012)

أشكركم على هذا الموضوع الجميل والمفيد 

ولدي سؤال : 

هل عندفحص السياره بجهاز لانش يجب فتح السويتش أو تشغيل المحرك . أو يمكن فحص السيارة والسويتش مغلق ..؟؟ 
وفي حالة تشغيل السوتش .. هل نقوم بذلك في جميع الاستخدامات للجهاز أو أن هناك حالات معينة لذلك ..؟


----------



## hamdyali (26 فبراير 2012)

حلمي العماد قال:


> أشكركم على هذا الموضوع الجميل والمفيد
> 
> ولدي سؤال :
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم 
الاخ حلمى العماد 
يجب فتح السوتش عند الكشف وعند مسح الاعطال والمحرك لا يعمل
وعند قرائه قيم الحساسات وتجربه المتاح منها يجب تشغيل المحرك 
مع تحياتى لك والاخ ابو ربحى صاحب الموضوع المتميز جدا


----------



## سليم سسليم (28 فبراير 2012)

prooonet قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​
> ماشاء الله موضوع قيم ومعلومات عامة مفيده
> من كاتب الموضوع ومن ردود الاعضاء بارك الله فيكم​
> لدي استفسار قمت بشراء جهاز من موقع امزون واسم الجهاز​
> ...


السلام عليكم ... اعتقد مشكله السياره في مضخت الوقود لانه حدتت مشكله مشابه بس في سيارت هون داي طلعت مضخت الوقود ..علي السرعات العاليه السياره تمشي بدون مشاكل بس ادا بدك تتجاوز مطب او عند اشاره ضؤيه اما تتوقف السياره او عزم المحرك يهبط


----------



## سليم سسليم (28 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبراكته .. كيف الحال اخ ابو ربحي ... جزاك الله كل خير علي المجهود الدي تبدله ... الله يجزاك خيرا في الدنيا ولاخره وربنا يمتعك بالصحه والعافيه .. الله يجزي كل من شارك بخير في الدنيا ولاخره امين .. ربي المعين ان شاء الله .


----------



## سليم سسليم (28 فبراير 2012)

عندي سؤال .. عن عمل الحسسات . ونوع الا شاره التي تقوم بارسالها هل هي اشاره كهرابائه وادا كانت اشاره كهرابئه هل يقوم الحساس نفسه بتوليد لاشاره ... متلا حساس الكولو او الكرنك . حسب التسميه كيف يمكن ان اعرف انه شغال بدون جهاز الفحص . اقصد باستعمال فولتا ميتر ومحول شحن الهاتف . هل استطيع عمل نفس الداره بين الحساس وكمبيوتر السياره . ادا ممكن اتعرف ولو فكره بسيطه عن عمل الحساس ... نوع الاشاره الوارده اليه ونوع الاشاره الصادره منه ... وشكرا


----------



## ابيع (28 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على نصائحك وعلى المعلومات القيمة التي أفدتني بها


----------



## سليم سسليم (1 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم هناك صديق غير القير من تماتيك الي عادي المشكله في ربط عداد السرعه هناك تلات اسلاك في السياره 1. اسود 2.احمر 3. ازرق خط اصفر وفي القير العادي 1.اسود 2.اسود وخط اصفر 3.واسود وخط ابيض السياره نوع متشي لانسر استيراد امريكا 2002 .... ادا فيه من يقدر يساعد مشكور


----------



## الزعيم bs (1 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير الجزاء لهذا الدرس المفيد جدا فانا فني تفيدني هذه الدروس كثيرا سوال هل جهاز الفحص من نوع nt 300 ينطبق عليه نفس الدرس ام يختلف وما رايك به وشكرا مره اخرى


----------



## عبد اللطيف الوشلي (5 مارس 2012)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## ابو ربحي (5 مارس 2012)

سليم سسليم قال:


> عندي سؤال .. عن عمل الحسسات . ونوع الا شاره التي تقوم بارسالها هل هي اشاره كهرابائه وادا كانت اشاره كهرابئه هل يقوم الحساس نفسه بتوليد لاشاره ... متلا حساس الكولو او الكرنك . حسب التسميه كيف يمكن ان اعرف انه شغال بدون جهاز الفحص . اقصد باستعمال فولتا ميتر ومحول شحن الهاتف . هل استطيع عمل نفس الداره بين الحساس وكمبيوتر السياره . ادا ممكن اتعرف ولو فكره بسيطه عن عمل الحساس ... نوع الاشاره الوارده اليه ونوع الاشاره الصادره منه ... وشكرا


 
اخي الكريم الاشارات تختلف من حساس لأخر ,,منها الرقمي ومنها الحثي ,,حدد اي حساس تريده؟؟ ,,,, بالنسبة للفحص بدون جهاز طبعا يمكنك ولكن يلزمك غير الفولتميتر والاوم ميتر برنامج صيانة مثل اوتو داتا واهميته بانه موجود فيه القيم الاسمية للجزء المراد فحصه وبذلك تفحص الجزء وتقارن القيمة التي فحصتها مع القيمة الموجودة في برنامج الصيانة.

شكراً لجميع الاخوة الذين وضعوا بصمتهم في هذا الموضوع وان شاءالله لن ابخل على اخوتي باي معلومة يريدوها بمجال فحص السيارات​


----------



## emad_0715 (6 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## emad_0715 (6 مارس 2012)

كنت اريد ان اكشف على سيارة نوبيرا 2 بجهاز Carman Scan VG وارجوا أرشادى بخصوص الاكواد التى تظهر


----------



## emad_0715 (6 مارس 2012)

وهذى صورتة






http://www.mubawab-media.com/pictures/250617/h/جهاز-كشف-اعطال-السيارات-carman-scan-vg_114981.jpg


----------



## سليم سسليم (6 مارس 2012)

ابو ربحي قال:


> اخي الكريم الاشارات تختلف من حساس لأخر ,,منها الرقمي ومنها الحثي ,,حدد اي حساس تريده؟؟ ,,,, بالنسبة للفحص بدون جهاز طبعا يمكنك ولكن يلزمك غير الفولتميتر والاوم ميتر برنامج صيانة مثل اوتو داتا واهميته بانه موجود فيه القيم الاسمية للجزء المراد فحصه وبذلك تفحص الجزء وتقارن القيمة التي فحصتها مع القيمة الموجودة في برنامج الصيانة.
> 
> شكراً لجميع الاخوة الذين وضعوا بصمتهم في هذا الموضوع وان شاءالله لن ابخل على اخوتي باي معلومة يريدوها بمجال فحص السيارات​


السلام عليكم اخي ابو ربحي . جزاك الله كل خير وبنا الله لك قصرا في الجنه عن كل حرف امين . بالنسبه لبرنامج الصيانه لاوتو تادا . هل اجده في النت ام في السوق وهل هوا معرب وشكرا


----------



## saaddd (7 مارس 2012)

مشكووورررر


----------



## ابو ربحي (7 مارس 2012)

سليم سسليم قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي ابو ربحي . جزاك الله كل خير وبنا الله لك قصرا في الجنه عن كل حرف امين . بالنسبه لبرنامج الصيانه لاوتو تادا . هل اجده في النت ام في السوق وهل هوا معرب وشكرا


 
أمين اخي الحبيب  
برنامج اتوداتا منه اصدارات مثلا 2009 و2010 و2011 ولكل سنة رقم اصدار معين مثلا 3.18 و3.24
موجود البرنامج في النت يباع باسعار مختلفة من طرف الشركات الصينية وايضا البرنامج موجود هنا في القسم وله كراك ,,حجم البرنامج 1 جيجا كما اتذكر ,,يتم تنزيله وعمله تثبيت له ووضع الكراك وبالتالي يعمل البرنامج لديك بشكل مجاني وفيه كل الامتيازات .
اي خدمة او استفسار اخي سليم ان شاءالله ساكون جاهز


----------



## سليم سسليم (9 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي ابو ربحي .. ريتما يتحسن النت عندي ساقوم بحول الله بتنزيل البرنامج ان شاء الله .. فشكرا لك . متعك الله بالصحه والعافيه . وغفر الله لك . امين


----------



## ابيع (18 مارس 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا على هذه الدورة الرائعة*


----------



## فلاش2006 (24 مارس 2012)

مكووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## saidothman (7 أبريل 2012)

مشكووووووووووور اخى الكريم


----------



## abo njeeb (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير والف شكر على ما قدمته من فادة للجميع ..
اخي الكريم ارغب في شراء جهاز Launch X431 Master
ارجو منك التكرم والرد باسرع وقت ممكن عن السعر وكيفية الحصول على الجهاز الاصلي ..
واريد ايضا اذا تكرمت الاستفسار عن المنتج الجديد Launch X431 GDS وهل يمكن الحصول عليه ..
ولكم كل الاحترام والقدير


----------



## ابو ربحي (21 أبريل 2012)

اخي العزيز ابو نجيب سعر جهاز لانش يختلف من نوع لأخر ومن شركة لأخرى ,,فإذا كنت تسأل عن الجهاز الاصلي يمكنني مساعدتك بان تتواصل مع الشركة التي تصنع جهاز لانش الاصلي وليس التقليد
موقع الشركة
http://www.x431.com/
تواصل معهم وان واجهت اي صعوبة ابلغني بذلك.


----------



## abo njeeb (21 أبريل 2012)

*رحم الله ولديك اخي ابو ربحي وكثر الله امثالك في امة الاسلام 
اشكر تجاوبك السريع من كل قلبي .
اخي الكريم نعم اواجه صعوبة بالتواصل مع موقع الشركة المصنعة وكنت احاول من فترة الاتصال على الارقام الموضعة لم يجيب احد غير المجيب الالي باللغة الصينية ولا اجد اميل .
وفي بحثي عبر مواقع الشراء الاخرة في النت اجد تفاوت كبير بالاسعار وهذا ما يضعني في حيرة .
اخي العزيز شكرك وجب علينا بعد ما قدمته لنا من فائدة في شرحك عن استخدام الجهاز اكمل معروفك بكيفية الحصول عليه فلا يوجد لدينا في المنطقة وكيل معتمد للمنتج الاصلي .*


----------



## ziyad3a (6 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ ابو ربحي المحترم عندي استفسار اذا كان بالامكان 
1- ما هو الفرق بين X-431 Diagun و Launch X431 Master 
2-وهل استطيع برمجة مفتاح السيارة باستخدام x-431 diagun ام فقط باستخدام Launch master 
3- وهل يعمل برمجة مفاتيح لجميع انواع السيارات ام نوعيات محددة
4- طريقة البرمجة اذا متوفرة .
وعذرا للاطالة


----------



## bmw1 (7 مايو 2012)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## alarabiya (24 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم نشكرك اخى الكريم تابعت الموضوع كله اشتريت جهاز x431 2009 مدعوم عربى 
اقترح اخى الكريم اعطائنا ملف pdf فيه خطوات احترافية لتشغيل مدعوم بالصور عن كيفية كشف الاعطال الصحيح 100%
وبعد المعالجة نقوم بمسح الاعطال 
وايضا عملية برمجة المفاتيح
وذلك حتى اقوم بطابعها واعطائها لشباب فى الورشة حتى يمشوا على تلك الخطوات
ونعدك بالدعاء


----------



## ابى طارق (4 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
لقد اشتريت جهاز لانش من مدينة جدة بالسعودية وبعد مرور اشهر حاولت ادخل موقع الشركة للتحديث واكتشفت انني لا املك حق الدخول وقد اتصلت بالبائع ولكن للاسف اختفى السؤال :
هل استطيع مراسلة الشركة واعطائي الكود والباسورود ولا عوضي على الله واشتري جهاز ثاني من وكيل معتمد ؟
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## riemmen (4 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اركان السامرائي (28 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء-- ونفعنا بعلمك


----------



## اركان السامرائي (28 يونيو 2012)

اخي الكريم كم هو سعر هذا الجهاز بالدولار--اريد شرأه وباذا تنصحني
ولن ننساك في الدعاء بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو ربحي (2 يوليو 2012)

ابى طارق قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لقد اشتريت جهاز لانش من مدينة جدة بالسعودية وبعد مرور اشهر حاولت ادخل موقع الشركة للتحديث واكتشفت انني لا املك حق الدخول وقد اتصلت بالبائع ولكن للاسف اختفى السؤال :
> هل استطيع مراسلة الشركة واعطائي الكود والباسورود ولا عوضي على الله واشتري جهاز ثاني من وكيل معتمد ؟
> وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء



اخي الكريم النسخة التي لديك غير اصلية وبالتالي لا تستطيع تحديثها بواسطة موقع شركة لانش وانما البائع يرسل لك التحديث عبر البريد الإلكتروني وهذا دارج بشكل كبير ,,اطلب تحديثك من البائع وسوف يرسله لك عبر الايميل.


----------



## ابو ربحي (2 يوليو 2012)

ziyad3a قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاخ ابو ربحي المحترم عندي استفسار اذا كان بالامكان
> 1- ما هو الفرق بين X-431 Diagun و Launch X431 Master
> 2-وهل استطيع برمجة مفتاح السيارة باستخدام x-431 diagun ام فقط باستخدام Launch master
> ...



اخي الكريم تقريبا جميع نسخ لانش تبرمج المفاتيح بشرط توفر البن كود فإذا توفر البن كود تستطيع برمجة المفتاح بواسطة جهاز اللانش سواء كان نسخته ,diagun,master,gx3 وذلك بالدخول على قائمة immobilizer
ولكن البن كود يتم توفيره بواسطة اجهزة اخرى مثل t300 وهناك بن كود يتوم توفيره بواسطة برنامج سوفت وير بحيث تضع رقم الشاصي فيظهر لك البن كود.
واي استفسار اخر جاهز اخي الكريم واعذرني على التاخر في الرد


----------



## ابو ربحي (2 يوليو 2012)

اركان السامرائي قال:


> اخي الكريم كم هو سعر هذا الجهاز بالدولار--اريد شرأه وباذا تنصحني
> ولن ننساك في الدعاء بارك الله فيك



السعر يبدأ من 900 دولار الى 5000 دولار كل نسخة لها سعر والفرق بينها قوة تشخيص الأعطال والقدرة على تغطية اكبر عدد ممكن من المركبات


----------



## nailking64 (4 يوليو 2012)

مشكر يا اخي العزيز على هذة المعلومات القيمة
اني اريد المزيد من المعلومات محتاج الك ممكن ترسل ايميل والتواصل معي الرجاء اني بالانتظار
لدي جهاز launch x431 tool ممكن معلومات مفيدة منك


----------



## زيد الكوازي (4 يوليو 2012)

جميل وموضوع راقي عاشت ايدك


----------



## mohamad_482 (4 يوليو 2012)

thanks alot i am going to learn and test


----------



## nailking64 (6 يوليو 2012)

مرحبا اخي العزيز ابو ربحي
عندي مشكلة ومش لاقي حل
عندي سيارة نيسان مكزيما موديل 2001 السيارة ان فيها واتر بم مستهلك وكان السيارة ساخن جدا وطفت وبعد ما بدلت الواتر بم اشتغلت السيارة بود تاخير بالتشغيل طبعن السياة محرك v6 حجم j 3,0 السيارة بعد ما اشتغلتكان فية فقاعات هواء في الماء وبعد يومين سخنت السيارة وصار بية كازكيت قمنا بفتح الكورات وتبديل كازكيتات وجمعنا المحرك وبتشغبل السيارة صار تعطيل بعد ما اشتغلت السيارة والمحرك صار بحالة جيدة صار بية تعطيل بالتشغيل بعد ديرتين للسلف السارة يلة تشتغل.
وبعد اسبوع السيارة طفت بالبيت والصبح ما اشتغلت السيارة طبعن اتصل بية الزبون قلت له ايجيب السيارة وبعد الفحص السيارة الكويلا يقوم بتخريج النارية البلكات بدوان المحرك للمدة 3 ثواني وتفصل النارية قمت بتصليح عقل المحرك اشتغلت السيارة بعد ان طفيت السيارة رجعت نفس الحالة الاولية ما اشتغلت قمت بشراء عقل جديد السيارة بعد برمجة المفتاح اشتغلت السيارة لمدة نصف ساعة وطفت السيارة بعد ما اشتغلت رجعت نفس الحالة الاولية . واني حاير هسة ماذا افعل ارجو المساعدة منك يا اخي العزيز انا في الانتظار للرد


----------



## عصام فرح عميرة (8 يوليو 2012)

مرحبا يا زملاء :
بخصوص استعمال الاجهزة في التشخيص , الموضوع انو هذه الاجهزة مساعدة يمكن تعمل حلقة وصل بين الفنى او المهندس والمركبة بحيف يفهم الفني ما العلاقة بين اداء النمركبة والخلل الذي يسبب المشكلة .


----------



## بوفا الزوى (9 يوليو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور جداااااااااااااااااااااا:77:


----------



## ابو ربحي (14 يوليو 2012)

اعذروني اخوتي على تقصيري ولكن لا يوجد كهرباء طيلة الوقت لكي اتواصل بشكل دائم وفوري معكم ,, اخي *nailking64*
لي عودة ان شاءالله خلال 48 ساعة للرد على استفساراتك
واعذروني على التقصير اخوتي


----------



## واحد طش (14 يوليو 2012)

اخي ابو ربحي 
لك رسالة ع الخاص


----------



## لهيب العبيدي (16 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله بيك وحقق للك كل امانيك على هذه المختصرات المفيده


----------



## ابو ربحي (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*اخي الكريم هل تم حل المشكلة؟؟ اعذرني على تاخري في الرد ولكن صراحة قليل لما يكون فيه تيار كهربائي اغلب الوقت قاطع,,, اخبرني هل تم حل المشكلة وما حلها ؟؟؟؟ واذا لم تحل اخبرني ايضا لكي اتواصل معك ونحلها سوية ان شاءالله 

*


nailking64 قال:


> مرحبا اخي العزيز ابو ربحي
> عندي مشكلة ومش لاقي حل
> عندي سيارة نيسان مكزيما موديل 2001 السيارة ان فيها واتر بم مستهلك وكان السيارة ساخن جدا وطفت وبعد ما بدلت الواتر بم اشتغلت السيارة بود تاخير بالتشغيل طبعن السياة محرك v6 حجم j 3,0 السيارة بعد ما اشتغلتكان فية فقاعات هواء في الماء وبعد يومين سخنت السيارة وصار بية كازكيت قمنا بفتح الكورات وتبديل كازكيتات وجمعنا المحرك وبتشغبل السيارة صار تعطيل بعد ما اشتغلت السيارة والمحرك صار بحالة جيدة صار بية تعطيل بالتشغيل بعد ديرتين للسلف السارة يلة تشتغل.
> وبعد اسبوع السيارة طفت بالبيت والصبح ما اشتغلت السيارة طبعن اتصل بية الزبون قلت له ايجيب السيارة وبعد الفحص السيارة الكويلا يقوم بتخريج النارية البلكات بدوان المحرك للمدة 3 ثواني وتفصل النارية قمت بتصليح عقل المحرك اشتغلت السيارة بعد ان طفيت السيارة رجعت نفس الحالة الاولية ما اشتغلت قمت بشراء عقل جديد السيارة بعد برمجة المفتاح اشتغلت السيارة لمدة نصف ساعة وطفت السيارة بعد ما اشتغلت رجعت نفس الحالة الاولية . واني حاير هسة ماذا افعل ارجو المساعدة منك يا اخي العزيز انا في الانتظار للرد


----------



## elmarmuri (20 سبتمبر 2012)

fe5b986df3af4c27c3b757e34002b56efe5b986df3af4c27c3b757e34002b56efe5b986df3af4c27c3b757e34002b56efe5b986df3af4c27c3b757e34002b56efe5b986df3af4c27c3b757e34002b56efe5b986df3af4c27c3b757e34002b56efe5b986df3af4c27c3b757e34002b56efe5b986df3af4c27c3b757e34002b56efe5b986df3af4c27c3b757e34002b56efe5b986df3af4c27c3b757e34002b56efe5b986df3af4c27c3b757e34002b56efe5b986df3af4c27c3b757e34002b56efe5b986df3af4c27c3b757e34002b56efe5b986df3af4c27c3b757e34002b56efe5b986df3af4c27c3b757e34002b56efe5b986df3af4c27c3b757e34002b56efe5b986df3af4c27c3b757e34002b56efe5b986df3af4c27c3b757e34002b56efe5b986df3af4c27c3b757e34002b56efe5b986df3af4c27c3b757e34002b56efe5b986df3af4c27c3b757e34002b56efe5b986df3af4c27c3b757e34002b56efe5b986df3af4c27c3b757e34002b56efe5b986df3af4c27c3b757e34002b56efe5b986df3af4c27c3b757e34002b56efe5b986df3af4c27c3b757e34002b56e


----------



## islam khattab (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير..............وشكرا


----------



## mahmoud amat (30 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## amertop1 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية على هل الموضوع الاكثرمن رائع


----------



## amertop1 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
عند سيارة بيجو 206 كير عادي وهي احيانا وانا ماشي بالسيارة احيانا مسرع واحيانا على مهل بيضعف قوة السيارة تقريبا النصف لمدة ثم تعود كما كانت والله ما عم لاقي حل نرجو الافادة ولكم خزيل الشكر يا اخواني


----------



## ابو ربحي (19 أكتوبر 2012)

amertop1 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عند سيارة بيجو 206 كير عادي وهي احيانا وانا ماشي بالسيارة احيانا مسرع واحيانا على مهل بيضعف قوة السيارة تقريبا النصف لمدة ثم تعود كما كانت والله ما عم لاقي حل نرجو الافادة ولكم خزيل الشكر يا اخواني




اخي الكريم بواسطة الكمبيوتر افحص المحرك لربما هناك مجس "سنسور" لا يعمل او خطأ ما .. افحص واخبرني بالنتيجة واذا لم توجد اي مشكلة ظاهرة على الكمبيوتر خلال الفحص ايضا اخبرني ,, بعد الفحص يتم تحديد الخطوات التي ساكتبها لك لحل مشكلتك ان شاءالله.
*احترامي وودي*


----------



## amertop1 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وجزاكم الله كل خير 
أخي انا فحصت المحرك بالكمبيوتر ولم يعطي اخطاء لنني كما ذكرت لك انا المشكلة ليست دائمة فقط احيانا 
ونرجو منكم المساعدة
مع فائق احترام لاعضاء هذا المنتدى
*


----------



## smarttech (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*جهاز Launch x431 باختصار*

جهاز Launch x431 supper Scanner لكشف اعطال السياراتالجديد : - تحديث مجانى لمدة سنتان-	55 ماركة عربية -	يدعم اللغة العربية -	طابعة داخليةالمواصفات الفنية :- امكانية فحص المحرك, صندوق التروس A/T و ABS - قراءة و محو الأخطاء, - قراءة المتغيرات, - اختبار المكونات, - برجمة المكونات مثل المفاتيح, رشاشات الديزل, و طلمة الديزل...وغيرهم. - اعادة الضبط لبعض مكونات وحدة التحكم. - مدمج بطابعة لطباعة التقارير.وظائف الجهاز:1-تشخيص أعطال السيارات بإظهار كود العطل وكذلك وصف نوع العطل وتحديد مكانه (Red Fault Codes and Description)مع إمكانية محوه Code Erase 2-يستخدم في فحص المحرك (Engine) وصندوق التروس الإلكتروني (A/T) والفرامل (ABS) ونظام الوسائد الهوائية (Air Bags) والمفتاح المشفر (Immobilizer)والكترونيات الجسم والتابلوه وكافة أدوات التحكم الإلكتروني بالسيارة حسب تجهيز السيارة. 3-قراءة بيانات السيارة (Data Display) التي تصل إلى وحدة تحكم السيارة (الكمبيوتر) ويعرضها بالكامل على الشاشة في صورة بيانات رقمية (Digital) وكذلك في صورة رسوم بيانية (Graphics) يتمكن المستخدم من قراءة كل بيانات السيارة بالكامل، وذلك لمراجعة كل البيانات الحالية للمركبة. 4-اختبار التشغيل والإيقاف لأي جزء في السيارة (Actuation Test)مثل اختبار إيقاف إحدى الرشاشات أو قطع الإشعال عن اسطوانة معينة، أو تشغيل أي مضخة أو مروحة أو التكييف أو التحكم في فتحة الخانق إلخ..... 5-عمل توافق (Adaptation) بين أي جزء جديد يتم تركيبة (قطع غيار إلكترونية أو ميكانيمية) وبين وحدة التحكم وباقي أجزاء المركبة وذلك ليعرف كمبيوتر السيارة على الجزء الجديد.أهم المزايا:1-باللغة بالعربية واللغة الأنجليزية. 2-برامج الجهاز مخزنة على كارت تخزين (CF Card) ذو سعة عالية 64 ميجا، يتحمل التحديث. 3-يتم تحديث برامج الجهاز باستخدام الانترنت ومن خلال جهاز كمبيوتر في أي وقت للعمل على أي موديل يظهر في الأسواق. 4- لكل جهاز كلمة سر للدخول على موقع الانترنت Welcome to X431 Website 5-التحديث مجاني لمدة عامين 6-تسجيل بيانات العملاء (الاسم – العنوان – التليفون – البريد الإلكتروني – رقم السيارة – نوعها.... إلخ. 7- ساعة عالمية لمعرفة التقيت في أي عاصمة من عواصم العالم. 8- قاموس لترجمة الكلمات. 9- مزود بالة حاسبة عملية تحتوي على إمكانية تحويل الكميات مثل ( الطول والوزن والحجم.....إالخ 10- مجموعة من الألعاب للتسلية. 11-يعمل بنظام LINUXاللماثل لنظام Windows مما يجعل الجهاز سهل في التعامل. 12-لا يحتاج الجهاز إلى صيانة دورية وإنما يحتاج لتحديثة كلما ظهرت موديلات حديثة، أو ماركات جديدة.المرفقات مع الجهاز:- الكابل الرئيسى1.	- كاتالوج الجهاز2.	- كابلات جميع السيارات الحديثة و ما قبلها- كابلات توصيل الكهرباء للجهاز من الولاعة و من بطارية السيارةمنقول من موقع شركة سمارت تك أجهزة تشخيص أعطال السيارات وتجهيز مراكز الخدمة بالمعدات الملاكي والنقل والشاحنات والباصات والدراجات البخارية والجرارات الزراعية واليخوت


----------



## alith (12 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم جميعا والف شكر لصاحب الموضوع الاكتر من رائع والشكر للجميع على هدا التفاعل مع الموضوع لتعم الفائده للجميع 
وعندي مشاركه وهى برمجه تروتر نيسان سنى او سينترا موديل 2003 بدون جهاز 
تضغط دواسه البنزين الى النهايه وتفتح السوتش على الاستعداد لاتشغل المحرك وتنتضر تانيتين تم تطفى المفتاح وتنتضر عشر توانى تم تشغل المفتاح على الاستعداد وتنتضر تانيتين تم تطفى المفتاح وتنتضر عشر توانى وتشغل السياره وان شاء الله تشتغل تمام ان جربت ونجحت معيا ميه ميه ملاحضه ادا لم تستجب حاول مره تانيه 
بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## MHM101 (21 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
ترك الله فيكعلي هذا المجمهود الرائع والشرح الممتع والمناقشات المفيده 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## tozra (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*بسم الله ما شاء الله 
اخي ابو ربحي *اني عاجز عن الشكر 
انا قرأت الموضوع والردود كلها وفي دهشه كبيره من حجم وكميه المعلومات 
التي قدمتها الينا...جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
انا مبتدا في هذا المجال واستفدت من الموضوع جدا 
يعتبر الموضوع الكامل والشامل الذي يخص جهاز launch علي شبكه الانترنت وان شاء الله 
سوف نتحدث كثيرا قريبا ....
​


----------



## eng_abbas_2010 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yassser.omar (30 ديسمبر 2012)

استاذ ابو ربحى 
مشكووووووووووووووووووور جدا جدا جدا , بصراحة مالقيتش شرح للجهاز ده زى شرحك واهتمامك بالرد والله فعلا 100000000 شكر لحضرتك
ممكن من حضرتك تشرح لى ازاى ابرمج مفتاح باستخدام الجهاز
ياريت حضرتك تكمل لنا باقى الاكواد لو في تانى


----------



## عمر ابراهيم عبيد (1 يناير 2013)

اشكرك كثيرا اخي علي هذه الدورة و اتمني ان تكون في ميزان حسناتك.... اعاني من مشكلة حقيقية واتمني الافاده ... امتلك جهاز lunch 43x كنت قد اشتريته من وكيل و عندما احتجت ان اعمل تحديث وجدت تماطل من الوكيل و فهمت انهم عبارة عن شركة تجارية و لا يفهمون في هذه الاجهزة سوي سعرها فقط و حاولت الاتصال بالشركة من خلال موقعهم علي النت لكن لم اتمكن من ذلك لاني لا اعرف dealer number و حاليا لا استطيع التعامل مع الموديلات الحديثة من السيارات و خاصه التايوتا... اتمني الافاده


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (2 يناير 2013)

تم تثبيت الموضوع لاهميته فشكرا لابي ربحي علي مجهوده وعطائه


----------



## الصمــــــود (29 يناير 2013)

اخي العزيز انا سويت فحص بالجهاز لانتش x431 لسيارتي وعطاني كود والذي هي a1100601
اريد اعرف شو هي العطل ؟

جزاك الله


----------



## سعد بن العدوية (30 يناير 2013)

استاذ ابو ربحى
هل يمكننا الأستغناء عن أجهزة الفحص التي تباع في الأسواق واستعمال بدلا منها :
جهاز الحاسوب +برنامج autodata+كابل مباشر
وإذا كان لا يمكن الأستغناء عن هذه الأجهزة فهل يمكن استعمل جهاز فحص بسيط مع برنامج autodata هل يفي بالغرض لأعني كل لأعمال الصيانة 
أرجوا التوضيح وشكرا
صورة الكابل في المرفقات


----------



## ابو ربحي (30 يناير 2013)

اخي العزيز سعد
سانت وضعت السؤال والجواب
ولكن كي يتضح الجواب هل تريد فحص نوع معين من السيارات ام كل الانواع؟؟ 
في الحالتين يلزمك اوتو داتا ولكن بالنسبة لاجهزة الفحص جاوب على سؤالي حتى اوجهك للجهاز المطلوب لعملك بحيث لا تخسر مالا من جهاز تقتنيه ويكون غير مطلوب لنوع عملك.
واعذروني اخوتي في الرد المتاخر عليكم ولكن هناك ظروف تمنعني من التواجد بشكل يومي .
احترامي وودي لك اخي سعد ولجميع الاخوة في قسم هندسة السيارات




سعد بن العدوية قال:


> استاذ ابو ربحى
> هل يمكننا الأستغناء عن أجهزة الفحص التي تباع في الأسواق واستعمال بدلا منها :
> جهاز الحاسوب +برنامج autodata+كابل مباشر
> وإذا كان لا يمكن الأستغناء عن هذه الأجهزة فهل يمكن استعمل جهاز فحص بسيط مع برنامج autodata هل يفي بالغرض لأعني كل لأعمال الصيانة
> ...


----------



## ابو ربحي (30 يناير 2013)

اخي الصمود الرقم الذي اعطيتني اياه لا يوجد له اساس لان ارقام الاعطال تكون خمس خانات,,, اعطني معلومات عن سيارتك وسعة محركها او يكفي اعطيني رقم الشاصي للسيارة فقط والمكون من 17 خانة وكود الفحص الصحيح المكون من 5 ارقام كما ذكرت لك اخي




الصمــــــود قال:


> اخي العزيز انا سويت فحص بالجهاز لانتش x431 لسيارتي وعطاني كود والذي هي a1100601
> اريد اعرف شو هي العطل ؟
> 
> جزاك الله


----------



## ابو ربحي (30 يناير 2013)

اخي الحبيب هناك شركات كثيرة تمنحك الجهاز الذي تريده وتوصله لبيتك اذا اردت ويعطوك سعره جاهز في الموقع بجانب اسم الجهاز يوجد سعره ,, انني اتعامل مع شركة سيكو تول الصينية وهذا موقعهم 
http://www.sicotool.com/

وهم صادقون وجادين في التعامل ومواعيدهم المضبوطة 
اذا احتجت مساعدة اخرى في هذه النقطة اخبرني اخي




عمر ابراهيم عبيد قال:


> اشكرك كثيرا اخي علي هذه الدورة و اتمني ان تكون في ميزان حسناتك.... اعاني من مشكلة حقيقية واتمني الافاده ... امتلك جهاز lunch 43x كنت قد اشتريته من وكيل و عندما احتجت ان اعمل تحديث وجدت تماطل من الوكيل و فهمت انهم عبارة عن شركة تجارية و لا يفهمون في هذه الاجهزة سوي سعرها فقط و حاولت الاتصال بالشركة من خلال موقعهم علي النت لكن لم اتمكن من ذلك لاني لا اعرف dealer number و حاليا لا استطيع التعامل مع الموديلات الحديثة من السيارات و خاصه التايوتا... اتمني الافاده


----------



## سعد بن العدوية (31 يناير 2013)

ابو ربحي قال:


> اخي العزيز سعد سانت وضعت السؤال والجواب ولكن كي يتضح الجواب هل تريد فحص نوع معين من السيارات ام كل الانواع؟؟ في الحالتين يلزمك اوتو داتا ولكن بالنسبة لاجهزة الفحص جاوب على سؤالي حتى اوجهك للجهاز المطلوب لعملك بحيث لا تخسر مالا من جهاز تقتنيه ويكون غير مطلوب لنوع عملك. واعذروني اخوتي في الرد المتاخر عليكم ولكن هناك ظروف تمنعني من التواجد بشكل يومي . احترامي وودي لك اخي سعد ولجميع الاخوة في قسم هندسة السيارات


 أخي أبو ربحي أشكرك على ردك واهتمامك بالموضوع في الحقيقة أنا لست مهندسا ولا صاحب ورشة بل هاويا وبإمكاني أن أتعلم طبعا بالمتابعة والاستفسار أما السيارات أهتم بالأوروبية خاصة بيجو ورونو أنا لا أريد أن أستعمل الأجهزة لأنها باهضة الثمن فجهاز لانش ثمنه 350000 دينار جزائري أي 35 مليون باختصار أريد أن أستعمل البرامج والحاسوب فقط فبماذا تنصحني وشكرا.


----------



## سعد بن العدوية (1 فبراير 2013)

ايه رأيك في استعمال كابل elm327


----------



## ابو ربحي (3 فبراير 2013)

سعد بن العدوية قال:


> أخي أبو ربحي أشكرك على ردك واهتمامك بالموضوع في الحقيقة أنا لست مهندسا ولا صاحب ورشة بل هاويا وبإمكاني أن أتعلم طبعا بالمتابعة والاستفسار أما السيارات أهتم بالأوروبية خاصة بيجو ورونو أنا لا أريد أن أستعمل الأجهزة لأنها باهضة الثمن فجهاز لانش ثمنه 350000 دينار جزائري أي 35 مليون باختصار أريد أن أستعمل البرامج والحاسوب فقط فبماذا تنصحني وشكرا.



اخي الحبيب بما انك هاويا ستجد بعض الصعوبة في بدايتها عندما تستخدم البرامج فقط ولكن في وضع انك متمرس فاقول لك انه لا يلزمك جهاز بل البرامج فقط.
بالنسبة للاجهزة هناك اخي اجهزة صينية سعرها جيد وتؤدي عملها وبالنسبة للكابل الذي سالتني عنه صراحة ما اشتغلت عليه لانه شغلي في بلدي يتعلق أكثر شي في فولكس فاجن وسكودا واودي وسيات وبي ام دبليو وهيونداي وكيا.
اما عندك في الجزائر فاكثر شي مركزين على السيارات الفرنسية مثل رينو وبيجو يعني يلزمك جهاز يفحص رينو وبيجو وكما قلت لك يمكنك اقتناء جهاز صيني واذا تنوي تجيب جهاز بلغني حيث ارشدك الى بعض الاجهزة المطلوبة لعملك في رينو وبيجو تحديدا.
اما بالنسبة للبرامج فيلزمك اوتو داتا وتولرنس داتا هذه اهم برامج هذان البرنامجين تؤدي عملك بشكل جيد فيهم .
اي استفسار اخر اخي سعد حاضر بخدمتك
احترامي وودي


----------



## سعد بن العدوية (3 فبراير 2013)

ابو ربحي قال:


> اخي الحبيب بما انك هاويا ستجد بعض الصعوبة في بدايتها عندما تستخدم البرامج فقط ولكن في وضع انك متمرس فاقول لك انه لا يلزمك جهاز بل البرامج فقط. بالنسبة للاجهزة هناك اخي اجهزة صينية سعرها جيد وتؤدي عملها وبالنسبة للكابل الذي سالتني عنه صراحة ما اشتغلت عليه لانه شغلي في بلدي يتعلق أكثر شي في فولكس فاجن وسكودا واودي وسيات وبي ام دبليو وهيونداي وكيا. اما عندك في الجزائر فاكثر شي مركزين على السيارات الفرنسية مثل رينو وبيجو يعني يلزمك جهاز يفحص رينو وبيجو وكما قلت لك يمكنك اقتناء جهاز صيني واذا تنوي تجيب جهاز بلغني حيث ارشدك الى بعض الاجهزة المطلوبة لعملك في رينو وبيجو تحديدا. اما بالنسبة للبرامج فيلزمك اوتو داتا وتولرنس داتا هذه اهم برامج هذان البرنامجين تؤدي عملك بشكل جيد فيهم . اي استفسار اخر اخي سعد حاضر بخدمتك احترامي وودي


 شكرا لك أخي أبو ربحي نعم نهتم بالسيارات الفرنسية أكثر والآن كل الماركات أصبحت موجودة عندنا. أنا ناوي أن أشتري جهاز صيني بأي جهاز تنصحني وشكرا لك على أهتمامك وبارك الله فيك .


----------



## الصمــــــود (4 فبراير 2013)

:30:اخي ابو ربحي احييك على هذه الخدمه 
حبيت استفسر بخصوص مقارنة بين جهاز launch x431 وجهاز AutoBoss من حيث الكفاءة و اتاحة خيارات اكثر للفحص 
ولك جزيل الشكر , خالص تحياتي


----------



## goonoo (12 فبراير 2013)

*دورة ممتازة الف شكر عليك صديقي*


----------



## FCAR (13 فبراير 2013)

fcar أحدث جهاز فحص متعددة الوظائف السيارات وهو متخصص في تصميم لتشخيص أنظمة التحكم الإلكتروني محرك البنزين والديزل  
وقد تلقى هذا المنتج ترحيبا حارا منذ وصوله إلى السوق. ويستخدم على نطاق واسع في معظم الدول من مختلف شركات الصيانة،و شركات صناعة السيارات، ومحطات التصليح ومصنعين السيارات البنزين والديزل 
يتبع تصميم المعايير الدولية ويعتمد تصميم النمطي التكنولوجيا المتقدمة. يمكن أن تشخيص جميع أنواع أنظمة التحكم البنزين والديزل بسرعة فائقة وسهولة، ويتضمن برنامج مميز جداً خصوصا بالنسبة للصين وأوروبا وأمريكا واليابان وماليزيا وكوريا وهلم جرا.
مع جهاز (أف كار) بامكانك الإستغناء عن إقتناء مجموعة من الأجهزة الخاصة والشاملة لما تكلف من مبالغ طائلة وعدم سهولة التعامل معها ، وهذا هدف شركتنا جهاز واحد بإمكانه تقديم جميع الحلول وسعر مناسبمشاهدة المرفق 88008


----------



## FCAR (13 فبراير 2013)

fcar أحدث جهاز فحص متعددة الوظائف السيارات وهو متخصص في تصميم لتشخيص أنظمة التحكم الإلكتروني محرك البنزين والديزل  
وقد تلقى هذا المنتج ترحيبا حارا منذ وصوله إلى السوق. ويستخدم على نطاق واسع في معظم الدول من مختلف شركات الصيانة،و شركات صناعة السيارات، ومحطات التصليح ومصنعين السيارات البنزين والديزل 
يتبع تصميم المعايير الدولية ويعتمد تصميم النمطي التكنولوجيا المتقدمة. يمكن أن تشخيص جميع أنواع أنظمة التحكم البنزين والديزل بسرعة فائقة وسهولة، ويتضمن برنامج مميز جداً خصوصا بالنسبة للصين وأوروبا وأمريكا واليابان وماليزيا وكوريا وهلم جرا.
مع جهاز (أف كار) بامكانك الإستغناء عن إقتناء مجموعة من الأجهزة الخاصة والشاملة لما تكلف من مبالغ طائلة وعدم سهولة التعامل معها ، وهذا هدف شركتنا جهاز واحد بإمكانه تقديم جميع الحلول وسعر مناسبمشاهدة المرفق 88008


----------



## FCAR (13 فبراير 2013)

fcar أحدث جهاز فحص متعددة الوظائف السيارات وهو متخصص في تصميم لتشخيص أنظمة التحكم الإلكتروني محرك البنزين والديزل  
وقد تلقى هذا المنتج ترحيبا حارا منذ وصوله إلى السوق. ويستخدم على نطاق واسع في معظم الدول من مختلف شركات الصيانة،و شركات صناعة السيارات، ومحطات التصليح ومصنعين السيارات البنزين والديزل 
يتبع تصميم المعايير الدولية ويعتمد تصميم النمطي التكنولوجيا المتقدمة. يمكن أن تشخيص جميع أنواع أنظمة التحكم البنزين والديزل بسرعة فائقة وسهولة، ويتضمن برنامج مميز جداً خصوصا بالنسبة للصين وأوروبا وأمريكا واليابان وماليزيا وكوريا وهلم جرا.
مع جهاز (أف كار) بامكانك الإستغناء عن إقتناء مجموعة من الأجهزة الخاصة والشاملة لما تكلف من مبالغ طائلة وعدم سهولة التعامل معها ، وهذا هدف شركتنا جهاز واحد بإمكانه تقديم جميع الحلول وسعر مناسب


----------



## FCAR (14 فبراير 2013)

جهازfcar 
هو أحدث جهاز فحص متعددة الوظائف السيارات وهو متخصص في تصميم لتشخيص أنظمة التحكم الإلكتروني محرك البنزين والديزل  
وقد تلقى هذا المنتج ترحيبا حارا منذ وصوله إلى السوق. ويستخدم على نطاق واسع في معظم الدول من مختلف شركات الصيانة،و شركات صناعة السيارات، ومحطات التصليح ومصنعين السيارات البنزين والديزل 
يتبع تصميم المعايير الدولية ويعتمد تصميم النمطي التكنولوجيا المتقدمة. يمكن أن تشخيص جميع أنواع أنظمة التحكم البنزين والديزل بسرعة فائقة وسهولة، ويتضمن برنامج مميز جداً خصوصا بالنسبة للصين وأوروبا وأمريكا واليابان وماليزيا وكوريا وهلم جرا.
مع جهاز (أف كار) بامكانك الإستغناء عن إقتناء مجموعة من الأجهزة الخاصة والشاملة لما تكلف من مبالغ طائلة وعدم سهولة التعامل معها ، وهذا هدف شركتنا جهاز واحد بإمكانه تقديم جميع الحلول وسعر مناسب


----------



## اكروس (14 فبراير 2013)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع
شكرا لك وياريت تعملنا كمان دوره على جهاز star للاكتروس
جزاك الله خيرا عنا*


----------



## سعد بن العدوية (14 فبراير 2013)

سعد بن العدوية قال:


> شكرا لك أخي أبو ربحي نعم نهتم بالسيارات الفرنسية أكثر والآن كل الماركات أصبحت موجودة عندنا. أنا ناوي أن أشتري جهاز صيني بأي جهاز تنصحني وشكرا لك على أهتمامك وبارك الله فيك .



أخي أبو ربحي إنني أنتظر أن ترد علي .


----------



## TECH.SHAREEF (22 فبراير 2013)

*ما شاء الله عليك اخي الكريم 
زادنا الله واياك كرما وعلما 
جزاك الله الف خير *


----------



## تاج العلم (23 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## engchAli (24 فبراير 2013)

شكرا اخي


----------



## المهندس الصميدعي (28 فبراير 2013)

يعيطيك العافية وجزاك الله ألف خير.....


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (9 مارس 2013)

جهد مشكور


----------



## ابو ربحي (10 مارس 2013)

اسف جدا على تاخري في الرد اخي سعد ولكن حالتي الصحية في الايام الماضية وكثرة انقطاع التيار الكهربائي في قطاع غزة حد من دخولي الملتقى
انت تريد جهاز يفحص اغلبية السيارات ,,انت هنا سالت سؤالك وجاوبت على نفسك,,, جهاز لانش بالتأكيد هو اختياري لك واتمنى لك التوفيق في عملك اخي الحبيب ونصيحتي اذا لم تبدا العمل بعد "اتقي الله يجعل لك مخرجا " اي لا تكون متكبرا بعملك على الناس ولا تاخذ اضعاف اجرك حتى يوفقك الله في عملك وتعمل على مستوى عالي وتكون معروف ومشهور.
وهذا الكلام للجميع 
احترامي وودي لك اخي الحبيب




سعد بن العدوية قال:


> أخي أبو ربحي إنني أنتظر أن ترد علي .


----------



## محمد احمداحمد (12 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود


----------



## baraka 2010 (16 مارس 2013)

شكرا يابشمهندس جزاء الله كل خير


----------



## م محمد بشير (21 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ربحي (24 مارس 2013)

بارك الله في جميع الاخوة الذين شاركوا ودعموا الدورة بردودهم واسئلتهم ,, نتمنى ان يستفيد اكبر عدد من الاخوة من هذه الدورة ,,, وبإنتظار اي سؤال واستفسار منكم اخوتي .
​


----------



## دهب عادل (1 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## JAMAL0007 (9 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم
قرأت الموضوع صفحة صفحة حقا مميز ردود سريعة من صاحبه 
جزاه الله كل الجزاء


----------



## ودجبل موية (24 أبريل 2013)

حياكم الله ومشكوريين كتير بس بسال لو في data تشغيل


----------



## GOSEF (28 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم يا اخي اريد اسماء اجهزه برمجه لكمبيوتر السياره ecu prog


----------



## GOSEF (28 أبريل 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## GOSEF (28 أبريل 2013)

ماافضل الاجهزه لبرمجه ecu لبرمجه بروسسور mc68hc11f1


----------



## صاعقة الموت (8 مايو 2013)

مشكور جدا على المجهود الرائع 
ربنا يوفقك ويزيدك علم يا رب 
والله انك تستاهل كل خير
ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## agili2000 (15 مايو 2013)

بارك الله جهودكم واثابكم على ما تقدمون من علم يخدم البشرية


----------



## عبدالرحمن الفوزان (28 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## mourad1974 (4 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خيرا​


----------



## الباشا علي (7 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين يا اخ ابو ربحي 
موفق يارب معلوماتك جيدة ومفيدة وياريت شرح استخدام جهاز ( كارمن سكان أو ماكس داس ) 
والله محتاجهم أبغى أشتغل بهذ المجال ومحتاج هذه المعلومات . شكر الله سعيكم


----------



## ابو ربحي (11 يوليو 2013)

الباشا علي قال:


> جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين يا اخ ابو ربحي
> موفق يارب معلوماتك جيدة ومفيدة وياريت شرح استخدام جهاز ( كارمن سكان أو ماكس داس )
> والله محتاجهم أبغى أشتغل بهذ المجال ومحتاج هذه المعلومات . شكر الله سعيكم


حياك الله اخي الباشا علي
اخي الحبيب جهاز كارمن سكان يتشابه في عمله مع جهاز لانش
وان شاءالله ساخصص شرح لكارمن سكان حتى يفهمه الجميع وكما قلت لك يتشابه الى حد كبير جدا مع جهاز لانش في الفحص والبرمجة.


----------



## ALSADIK0093 (13 يوليو 2013)

مشكور اخي ارجو توضيح لكيفية طريقة عمل جهاز carman scan ‎


----------



## alilym (6 أغسطس 2013)

*اريد وضع سفت وير لاش اوتحديث الجهاgx3*



ابو ربحي قال:


> أسف لتأخري في وضع ملفات الفيديو ولكن بطىء سرعة الإنترنت كان احد أهم الاسباب
> 
> الملف الأول :
> هنا يشرح لك عن جهاز اللانش وكيفية توصيله مع السيارة والدخول لوحدات التحكم الإلكترونية.
> ...


x3
السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعدتى فى تحديث جهاز لانش gx3
لان الجهاز لا يستطيع الدخول على السيارات الكورىة تصميم امريكى
واريد شراء اول داتا لتحديد الاعطال مه تحديد نواع العطل فى السيارة
اداكان فى امكانية يمكن مراسلتى على الايميل [email protected]


----------



## alilym (6 أغسطس 2013)

ابن عبداللاه قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على هذه الدورة الرائعة، وفي الحقيقة ودي أشتري هالجهاز على الأقل لي ولأصحابي وأترك البهذلة والاهانة وقلة الخبرة اللي نعانيها من بعض المهندسين ، وأكيد هو غالي بس مجرد حلم وفكرة لا أستبعد أنها تجد طريقة إلى الواقع، خصوصا أنني أهوى الهندسة والقربعة والالكترونيات، مع أنني محامي.. أشكرك
> بس ودي أسأل عدة أسئلة:
> 1- هل يظهر الجهاز مشاكل الضعف في الحساسات أو غيرها، أو أنه لا يظهر لك إلا شغال أو غير شغال، مثلا الكويل لو أردت فحصه هل يظهر لك مدى قوته وضعفه؟
> 2- اعتقد أن هناك أكواد أو رموز معينة تعرف من خلالها المشكلة اللي في السيارة، هلا عرفتنا ؟


اولا اخى العزيز ابوربحى بارك الله فيك على المجهودات الجبارة وانشاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mourad1974 (8 أغسطس 2013)

سلام عليكم هل يوجد تحديت بالعربية launch x431 diagun


----------



## xdrof (21 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا أخي على هذا العمل القيم و أتمنى الإستمرار لتعم الفائدة.أنا ودي شراء هذا الجهاز لتشخيص أعطال الشاحنات.أود منك أخي العزيز أن تنصحني وأريد معرفة مدى نجاح هذا الجهاز في تشخيص الأعطال بالنسبة لشاحنات.
علما أني وجدت الجهاز عند بائع معتمد من الشركة وطلب مني مبلغ 2388 دولار للحصول عليها +كود التفعيل


----------



## 0 مستكشف 0 (22 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng haytham (23 نوفمبر 2013)

عندى الجهاز ولاكنة محمل بسوفتوير لماركة واحدة فقط من السيارات الصينية واريد ان احملة بسوفت وير لباقى الماركات فهل يمكن هذا؟؟ افيدونى افادكم الله


----------



## zarcon (23 فبراير 2014)

سليم سسليم قال:


> السلام عليكم ... اعتقد مشكله السياره في مضخت الوقود لانه حدتت مشكله مشابه بس في سيارت هون داي طلعت مضخت الوقود ..علي السرعات العاليه السياره تمشي بدون مشاكل بس ادا بدك تتجاوز مطب او عند اشاره ضؤيه اما تتوقف السياره او عزم المحرك يهبط



السلام عليكم والتحية لجميع الاعضاء اولا ما عندى خبرة كفاية فى مجال السيارات ولكن اكتسبت بعض الخبرة من العذاب اللى شوفته من سيارتى هههههههههههههههههههه بولو من فولكس فاجن اوفق على راى اخى سليم سسليم هوعلى طرمبة البنزين من خلال ملاحظتى لها اولا تقطيع فى السيارة وقلة العزم واحتمال تفضحك فى مطلع زى ما حصل معى ههههههههههههههه وتلاقى العربية مش مرتاحة عند التسارع مع مرور الوقت تلاقى السيارة ترفض التدوير من اصله وان شاء الله تكون اقتراحتى صح ولكم التحية جميعا


----------



## ِAhmad22 (11 أبريل 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووورين جدا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابووافي66 (14 أبريل 2014)

ابو ربحي قال:


> اخوتي الاعزاء ارجو منكم ابلاغي في حال عدم ظهور صور الشرح مع اي شخص منكم.


اخي الكريم الصورالذي مع الشرح لاتضهر عندي ايش السبب


----------



## ابووافي66 (14 أبريل 2014)

ابو ربحي قال:


> اخي الكريم تقريبا جميع نسخ لانش تبرمج المفاتيح بشرط توفر البن كود فإذا توفر البن كود تستطيع برمجة المفتاح بواسطة جهاز اللانش سواء كان نسخته ,diagun,master,gx3 وذلك بالدخول على قائمة immobilizer
> ولكن البن كود يتم توفيره بواسطة اجهزة اخرى مثل t300 وهناك بن كود يتوم توفيره بواسطة برنامج سوفت وير بحيث تضع رقم الشاصي فيظهر لك البن كود.
> واي استفسار اخر جاهز اخي الكريم واعذرني على التاخر في الرد


 السلام عليكم اخي ابوربحي جزاك الله كل خير لي طلب عندك وهو شرح خطوات برمجة المفاتيح من خلال جهازلنش431 بعد الدخول الى قائمةimmobilizer ولك شكري وتقديري ​


----------



## kasr (22 أبريل 2014)

مرحبا ارجو الرد على كيفية تحديث جهاز لانش x431 iv الى العربي


----------



## علاء الحصري (18 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله بكل المشاركين بهذا الموضوع الشيق وأخص بالشكر الاستاذ ابو ربحي جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## hisso_5 (12 أغسطس 2014)

ماشالله تبارك الرحمن زادك الله من فضله وعلمه 
وجزاك الله خير على الموضوع القيم


----------



## malak200029 (25 أغسطس 2014)

الف شكر وهذا اقل ما يمكن ان اقول واقول جزاك الله كل الخير على المجهود الرائع


----------



## معتز87 (3 أكتوبر 2014)

يوجد لدي جهاز لانش اكس 431 اي في ,,,,, يعمل على جميع السيارات بس السيارت التاليه لم يستطع التعرف عليها ولا بايه طريقه علما بانها موجوده على برنامج الفحص الخاص بالجهاز وقمت بتحديث الجهاز لاخر اصدار لجميع السيارات ولم يقم الجهاز بفحص او التعرف على السيارات التاليه ويظهر خطا في التوصيل

هونداي افانتي من 1995 - 1999
كيا سيراتو و فورتي 
هونداي md 2011
كيا سيفيا 1
تيوتا كورولا 2008


يرجا من لديه معلومه للمساعده الرد بسرعه وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس تعز (13 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي ابو ربحي على هذه الدورة الرائعه وجعلها الله في ميزان حسانتك


----------



## ehabsheha (17 أكتوبر 2014)

هل لكم خبرة باستخدام جهاز carman ؟


----------



## aburaid (30 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير
هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا الموقع المتميز وهي
اشتريت جهاز Launch X431 ولكن لما تابعت مواضيع شروحاتكم وجدت ان جهازي يفتقد لبعض النقاط ومنها لا استطيع ان افحص الاجزاء الكهربائية و Control Modules :Basic setting ,ِAdaptation 
و 
وايضا قائمة برمجة المفاتيح
هل من الممكن انه يحتاج الى برنامج او سفتوير
ارجو افادتي ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## mah2006_ (4 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور جيد جدا موضوع مهم جدا


----------



## aburaid (6 نوفمبر 2014)

*مساعدتكم يا مهندسين في اسرع وقت*



aburaid قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير
> هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا الموقع المتميز وهي
> اشتريت جهاز Launch X431 ولكن لما تابعت مواضيع شروحاتكم وجدت ان جهازي يفتقد لبعض النقاط ومنها لا استطيع ان افحص الاجزاء الكهربائية و Control Modules :Basic setting ,ِAdaptation
> ...



يا الربع يا مهندسين
ابي فزعتكم


----------



## ramicy (14 ديسمبر 2014)

أرجو المساعدة :
هل أستطيع استخدام وصلة usb elm 327 obd2 مع بعض الوصلات adapters للتحويل لل obd2 16 pin female لفحص السيارات القديمة مثل الأوبل والمرسيدس وغيرها من السيارات
وهل تغني هذه الوصلات مجتمعة لكافة السيارات باستخدام اللاب توب عن جهاز الفحص مثل launch x431 IV


----------



## meskif (6 فبراير 2015)

بالتوفيق


----------



## سرحان السايد (18 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيراًً الصور لاتظهر


----------



## جنرال مصري (17 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك ياخي العزيز شرح رائع فعلا بس اتمني
اذ كان عندك فكرة عن جهاز ماكسس برو يا ريت تفيدنا


----------



## Elgeneralauto (9 أبريل 2015)

معلومات قيمة جدا و مجهود أدعو الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك.. لي ملاحظة صغيرة هي أن الصور لا تظهر و لا أعرف هل لأن الموضوع قديم تم رفعها.. أرجوا أن أتمكن من الحصول عليها


----------



## جمال لاشين (9 يونيو 2015)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة لكن امتلك سيارة قديمة


----------



## kgp (20 أغسطس 2015)

اتمنى من الزملاء عدم توجيه اي تعليق سياسي او ديني والالتزام بقوانين المنتدى


----------



## حمدكوم (3 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
استاذ ابو ربحي المحترم
اظن ان الموضوع يحتاج الى تحديث حيث ان الصور التوضيحية لا تظهر
مع التقدير


----------



## ناسى الناس (16 يناير 2016)

سلمت يداك


----------



## احمد النعيمي (16 فبراير 2017)

عاشت ايدك


----------



## (محمد ودود) (8 يونيو 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ونرجوا إعادة رفع الصور 
أو تدوين الموضوع بملف word ورفعه على احدى المواقع


----------



## hussainmossa (12 يناير 2018)

مشكور


----------



## hussainmossa (12 يناير 2018)

بارك الله بك اخي العزيز


----------



## عبدالحميدابوطالب (22 أكتوبر 2018)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## zakaria17 (2 أكتوبر 2019)

نرجو تفعيل روابط الفديو و شكرا


----------

